# NOTAMS/NAVAREA IX Navigation Warnings for Exercises/Missile Tests



## Arsalan

Considering how many of our members keep tabs on the NAVAREA warnings issued by Pakistan Navy and therefore we are able to guess and then discuss the imminent missile tests, i think it is appropriate to make this one thread to share all such updates.

Rather than opening multiple threads for each warning we can keep this updated and discuss all such activities here. I think it will be best if this can be made sticky so everyone keeping an eye on such activities can share the details with other members over here.

To briefly explain the NAVAREA warning system, the world is divided into 21 broadcast areas, called NAVAREAs which transmit maritime safety information such as navigational warnings and weather forecasts. *The responsibility of coordination of NAVAREA IX, which includes part of the North Arabian Sea, the Persian Gulf and the Red Sea, was assigned to Pakistan in 1976. *

Hydrographer of the Pakistan Navy (HPN), is the area Coordinator. All information relating to navigational safety is received in HPN office at Karachi from 16 National Coordinators of Area IX and from other sources. This information is analyzed, processed and promulgated in the form of navigational warnings to mariners at sea. Hydrographic Department of PN also issues Weekly and Annual summary of Pakistan Notices to mariners in print form for the benefit of the mariners.

Here is on such warning issues yesterday on April 05, 2017:
*SECURITY*
*
031500 UTC APR 2017

NAVAREA IX (.) 090/17 (.)PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS PAK 33, 57 (INT 751),
58 (INT 7019), BA 38, 707 AND 4705 (.)

2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT MISSILE AND GUNNERY FIRING WITH LIVE
AMMUNITION ON 06 AND 07 APR 2017 FROM 0500 TO 0930 UTC IN AREA BOUNDED
BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:

(A) 24-00N 063-30E
(B) 24-00N 065-30E
(C) 25-30N 063-30E
(D) 25-30N 065-30E

SAFETY HEIGHT: 22500 FEET

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER ASSIGNED
DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 071030 UTC APR 2017.*

On map it looks like this:

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Arsalan

I think it will be appropriate to make this stick as all such info is scattered all over the forum and if we can use one thread to mention all such activities the data will be better preserved in more compiled form.

For the above, i think it is another test fire of Zarb (C602) missile looking at the coordinates. The range covered by these (diagonally) is around 265km to 280Km so it most likely will be a C602 test.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Arsalan

@Rashid Mahmood @Quwa @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @araz @fatman17 your thoughts sir? Mostly likely another test firing of Zarb (C602) missile, right? A look at the coordinates indicate that at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usamafarooqui2

Arsalan said:


> @Rashid Mahmood @Quwa @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @araz @fatman17 your thoughts sir? Mostly likely another test firing of Zarb (C602) missile, right? A look at the coordinates indicate that at least.



Probably it will be zarb(C602) but it can be land based ship launch babur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Arsalan said:


> @Rashid Mahmood @Quwa @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @araz @fatman17 your thoughts sir? Mostly likely another test firing of Zarb (C602) missile, right? A look at the coordinates indicate that at least.


It has mentioned 2 ships will carry out missile and gunnery test. so I'm just speculating here. One ship will fire a training round missile and the 2nd ship will fire it's CWIS guns to shoot down the missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sully3

its the brahmos killer

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NakedLunch

Pakistan has been flexing it's muscles lately. Considering the worldwide attention we are getting it is no surprise. A new-found confidence after years of quagmire. Doesnt matter what is being tested, we are sending messages. The subtext is more important.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DJ_Viper

fatman17 said:


> It has mentioned 2 ships will carry out missile and gunnery test. so I'm just speculating here. One ship will fire a training round missile and the 2nd ship will fire it's CWIS guns to shoot down the missile.



It doesn't work like that. Are you assuming the CIWS ship will be a "target"? No one live fires at their own ship. There are much simpler ways to test the CIWS on the bank of a river or right by a beech. The CIWS doesn't need water to work.

This will probably be ship to surface missile tests and testing of some ASM's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

DJ_Viper said:


> It doesn't work like that. Are you assuming the CIWS ship will be a "target"? No one live fires at their own ship. There are much simpler ways to test the CIWS on the bank of a river or right by a beech. The CIWS doesn't need water to work.
> 
> This will probably be ship to surface missile tests and testing of some ASM's.


Read my post again for better understanding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DJ_Viper

fatman17 said:


> Read my post again for better understanding.



I did read your post. I corrected you as even speculating wasn't justified there. Nothing wrong in adding some explanation there is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

DJ_Viper said:


> I did read your post. I corrected you as even speculating wasn't justified there. Nothing wrong in adding some explanation there is it?


No worries mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*SAFETY HEIGHT: 22500 FEET*
might be some ship air-defence !? both Missiles and CIWS will be tested..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DJ_Viper

The SC said:


> *SAFETY HEIGHT: 22500 FEET*
> might be some ship air-defence !? both Missiles and CIWS will be tested..



Sir, Civil air traffic usually flies around 30K plus feet around the ocean for various reasons, including a safer, less crowded route and air-pressure, etc. The 22K height is just a safety ceiling. Usually, they avoid air traffic from the entire area if AAM's would be used as a safety measure, as you can't even take a change by test firing an AAM with a Civilian airliner close by. But who knows, you may be right. I am just explaining the normal protocol for such testing. Pakistan's case may be different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

DJ_Viper said:


> Sir, Civil air traffic usually flies around 30K plus feet around the ocean for various reasons, including a safer, less crowded route and air-pressure, etc. The 22K height is just a safety ceiling. Usually, they avoid air traffic from the entire area if AAM's would be used as a safety measure, as you can't even take a change by test firing an AAM with a Civilian airliner close by. But who knows, you may be right. I am just explaining the normal protocol for such testing. Pakistan's case may be different.


The last time the safety height was less than 1500 meters or feet..So that is why this height rang a bell,, and like you said, it might be true or false.. but based on analysis a BMD test will come soon, maybe not this time but it will be done as it is a need of the hour for various reasons,, but like you said, not from a ship though, it will be land based.. and this one might be against cruise missiles or antiship missiles, like Brahmos flying high at first and then very low in the terminal phase, hence the use of both missiles and canons..


----------



## DJ_Viper

The SC said:


> The last time the safety height was less than 1500 meters or feet..So that is why this height rang a bell,, and like you said, it might be true or false.. but based on analysis a BMD test will come soon, maybe not this time but it will be done asit is a need of the hour for various reasons,, but like you said, not from a ship though, it will be land based,, but this one might be against cruise missiles or antiship missiles, like Brahmos flying high at first and then very low in the terminal phase, hence the use of both missiles and canons..



Understood. Just some explanation, whenever a NAVAREA warning is issued with a ceiling of 1500 meters, its for a Cruise missile trajectory as the missile's homing isn't looking for an airborne target, its rather a fixed land target.

But whenever you test an AAM in international airspace or sea-route, you empty out the area from air-traffic. Why? Because the AAM's are looking for a plane and you don't want anything else near them just out of abundance of caution. With a missile that's not an AAM but has a depressed trajectory, you might see a higher ceiling of 20k or 22K, etc. But we'll all see what comes out of these tests soon. These posts are just outlining the protocols.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock

Arsalan said:


> Considering how many of our members keep tabs on the NAVAREA warnings issued by Pakistan Navy and therefore we are able to guess and then discuss the imminent missile tests, i think it is appropriate to make this one thread to share all such updates.
> 
> Rather than opening multiple threads for each warning we can keep this updated and discuss all such activities here. I think it will be best if this can be made sticky so everyone keeping an eye on such activities can share the details with other members over here.
> 
> To briefly explain the NAVAREA warning system, the world is divided into 21 broadcast areas, called NAVAREAs which transmit maritime safety information such as navigational warnings and weather forecasts. *The responsibility of coordination of NAVAREA IX, which includes part of the North Arabian Sea, the Persian Gulf and the Red Sea, was assigned to Pakistan in 1976. *
> 
> Hydrographer of the Pakistan Navy (HPN), is the area Coordinator. All information relating to navigational safety is received in HPN office at Karachi from 16 National Coordinators of Area IX and from other sources. This information is analyzed, processed and promulgated in the form of navigational warnings to mariners at sea. Hydrographic Department of PN also issues Weekly and Annual summary of Pakistan Notices to mariners in print form for the benefit of the mariners.
> 
> Here is on such warning issues yesterday on April 05, 2017:
> *SECURITY
> 
> 031500 UTC APR 2017
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 090/17 (.)PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS PAK 33, 57 (INT 751),
> 58 (INT 7019), BA 38, 707 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT MISSILE AND GUNNERY FIRING WITH LIVE
> AMMUNITION ON 06 AND 07 APR 2017 FROM 0500 TO 0930 UTC IN AREA BOUNDED
> BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> (A) 24-00N 063-30E
> (B) 24-00N 065-30E
> (C) 25-30N 063-30E
> (D) 25-30N 065-30E
> 
> SAFETY HEIGHT: 22500 FEET
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 071030 UTC APR 2017.*
> 
> On map it looks like this:
> View attachment 389084



it must be with italian ship during exercise with Pakistan Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Rocky rock said:


> it must be with italian ship during exercise with Pakistan Navy.


The Italian FFG is just visiting for a capuchino and cake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Rocky rock said:


> it must be with italian ship during exercise with Pakistan Navy.


No, it is a goodwill visit, no exercises were planned.



fatman17 said:


> It has mentioned 2 ships will carry out missile and gunnery test. so I'm just speculating here. One ship will fire a training round missile and the 2nd ship will fire it's CWIS guns to shoot down the missile.


barii doooorrr kr kori lain ha ap sir!!

Makes sense.


DJ_Viper said:


> I did read your post. I corrected you as even speculating wasn't justified there. Nothing wrong in adding some explanation there is it?


The ship firing CIWS do not need to be the target ship. It is not necessary. One ship can fire a missile on a target while the other close by ship can try and engage the missile with its CIWS. That is what i get from his post.

However the warning height indicates that there may be some anti-air missile tests as well. The C602, which is most probably going to be one of the missiles tests do not need a safety warning of around 22000 ft.

*NOTE:* I think the warning time is over now, no tests reported. Perhaps it was more of routine naval gun firing exercise and shooting of some anti-aircraft action and therefore have not been reported as such. Live fire shooting of target drones etc can be a possibility and that would not have been considered a breaking news exactly.


----------



## The SC

We might get a glimpse of what was tested in the next parade!


----------



## Arsalan

The SC said:


> We might get a glimpse of what was tested in the next parade!


I think it was not some high profile system that is why it never made it to the news. Perhaps it was some routine live firing exercise involving shooting of aerial targets (will also address the height mentioned in the navarea warning)


----------



## Penguin

fatman17 said:


> It has mentioned 2 ships will carry out missile and gunnery test. so I'm just speculating here. One ship will fire a training round missile and the 2nd ship will fire it's CWIS guns to shoot down the missile.


For an antiship missile, you'ld use a decommissioned ship or a barge as target. Both vessel could/would fire antiship missiles at that, and so could land based coastal missile battery. For training the ships' CIWS, you'ld use a towed aerial target or a remote control target drone that you could blast the heck out of.
e.g. Nishan TJ-1000, Nishan MK-II,
http://www.idaerospace.com/ViewCategory.asp?cat=5-0-0
e.g. Ababeel I & III, Shahbaz, Shazore
http://sts-rd.com.pk/

22500 feet is 6858 meters

F22Ps HQ7/FM90N has an max. effective intercept altitude of 6km
http://www.ausairpower.net/APA-HQ-7-Crotale.html

Its H/PJ12 CIWS guns may be assumed to have a performance similar to the Dutch Goalkeeper
Maximum Effective Range: about 2,200 yards (2,000 m)
Min/Max Range 160 to 3,300 yards (150 to 3,000 m) 
http://www.navweaps.com/Weapons/WNNeth_30mm_Goalkeeper.php

Its main gun is comparable to Russia / USSR 76mm/60 AK-176
Effective firing range 10 km
Max. Ballistic Range 17,169 yards (15,700 m)
Max. Ceiling 12,030 yards (11,000 m)
http://www.navweaps.com/Weapons/WNRussian_3-60_ak176.php

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

ITS Carabiniere (F593) is a _Bergamini_-class frigate of the Italian Navy. It employs 16-cells SYLVER A50 VLS for 16 Aster 15 and 30 missiles (max flight altitude *Aster 15:* 13 km, *Aster 30:* 20 km). It has 2 × OTO Melara 76/62 mm _Davide/Strales_ CIWS guns (ASuW variant). Max. Range @ 45 degrees 18.4km (HE), effective Range 8km (HE), 5km (DART), AA Range @ 85 degrees 4km. Plus 2 × Oto Melara/Oerlikon KBA 25/80 mm remote weapon systems, effective range 2km.
http://www.navweaps.com/Weapons/WNUS_3-62_mk75.php
http://www.navweaps.com/Weapons/WNIT_25mm-80_KBA.php

Imho, ceiling of almost 7km means gun firing limied to smaller calibres. Missiles firing limited to FM90N.
I doubt antiship missiles launched will reach anything close to this ceiling (more likely under 500m)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gryphon

SECURITE

281500 UTC APR 2017

NAVAREA IX (.) 125/17 (.) PAKISTAN (.) APPROACHES TO KARACHI (.)
CHARTS PAK 33, PAK 57 (INT 751), PAK 58 (INT 7019), BA 38 AND 707 (.)

2. SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT SURFACE AND ANTI AIRCRAFT LIVE FIRING
BETWEEN 0400 TO 1700 UTC FROM 02-05, 08-12, 15-19, 22-26 AND 29-31
MAY 2017 IN FOLLOWING AREAS:

AREA BRAVO

24-19.00N 066-58.00E
24-00.00N 066-39.00E
24-11.00N 066-27.00E
 24-24.30N 066-42.00E

SAFETY HEIGHT: 40,000 FEET

3. DEPTH CHARGE FIRING:

AREA BRAVO – 1

24-16.18N 066-20.50E
24-22.00N 066-27.00E
24-16.30N 066-33.00E
24-10.30N 066-27.00E

SAFETY HEIGHT: 4,000 FEET

4. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED DANGER AREA
ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE (.)

5. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 311800 UTC MAY 2017.

https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20170428SEC 125.txt

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Guy

Interesting.


----------



## CriticalThought

Wasn't there supposed to be a dedicated thread for these notices?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> The problem with our Navy / Shipyard is they *don't* utilize the "Ground Level Workforce" who work with raw man power considering we have such a vast supply of workers
> 
> We order one Tiny Boat , and then , every one sits on it like a Hen
> 
> View attachment 394368
> 
> 
> This is how our Navy is satisfied , with one Tiny Azmat class project every one's job is secured for 2-3 years
> No need to worry abouot anything big ambitious


Thats due to costs involved and what aims both navys have which are totally different.
Pakistan navy only has defensive strategy and does not intend to be a blue water navy


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

There is generally no respect for a nation in modern world unless they have a NAVY at least capable of protecting its own sea zones (i.e having a Sea going Navy)

While the idea of shooting missiles from Land to sea is interesting but end of day the first line of defence always is your Navy which may be called upon to escort your important trade assets at time of war

We have enough money in Pakistan just see how many folks have properties in Dubail all Pakistani Black money

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier

No, C 602 is close to Zarb missile.
I doubt, it is copy of C602, as C 602 is mature platform while Zarb is being tested many times to check and evaluate its validations.

It is something new equivalent to C 602 Missile.


----------



## Arsalan

CriticalThought said:


> Wasn't there supposed to be a dedicated thread for these notices?


It is!

*I request all members to please take these other discussion to the relevant threads. We need to keep this thread so that it can be updated when there is a new NAVAREA warning issued.*
*@Hassan Guy @AZADPAKISTAN2009 *

@The Eagle @Slav Defence @WAJsal can you please help clean this up?


----------



## Arsalan

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> SECURITE
> 
> 281500 UTC APR 2017
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 125/17 (.) PAKISTAN (.) APPROACHES TO KARACHI (.)
> CHARTS PAK 33, PAK 57 (INT 751), PAK 58 (INT 7019), BA 38 AND 707 (.)
> 
> 2. SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT SURFACE AND ANTI AIRCRAFT LIVE FIRING
> BETWEEN 0400 TO 1700 UTC FROM 02-05, 08-12, 15-19, 22-26 AND 29-31
> MAY 2017 IN FOLLOWING AREAS:
> 
> AREA BRAVO
> 
> 24-19.00N 066-58.00E
> 24-00.00N 066-39.00E
> 24-11.00N 066-27.00E
> 24-24.30N 066-42.00E
> 
> SAFETY HEIGHT: 40,000 FEET
> 
> 3. DEPTH CHARGE FIRING:
> 
> AREA BRAVO – 1
> 
> 24-16.18N 066-20.50E
> 24-22.00N 066-27.00E
> 24-16.30N 066-33.00E
> 24-10.30N 066-27.00E
> 
> SAFETY HEIGHT: 4,000 FEET
> 
> 4. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED DANGER AREA
> ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE (.)
> 
> 5. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 311800 UTC MAY 2017.
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20170428SEC 125.txt


Thank you for sharing this.

If you look at the area covered by these coordinates, it looks like this will be a routine firing exercise involving the guns on-board.

Depth charge firing exercise is interesting as well.


----------



## StrategicPak

Arsalan said:


> Considering how many of our members keep tabs on the NAVAREA warnings issued by Pakistan Navy and therefore we are able to guess and then discuss the imminent missile tests, i think it is appropriate to make this one thread to share all such updates.
> 
> Rather than opening multiple threads for each warning we can keep this updated and discuss all such activities here. I think it will be best if this can be made sticky so everyone keeping an eye on such activities can share the details with other members over here.
> 
> To briefly explain the NAVAREA warning system, the world is divided into 21 broadcast areas, called NAVAREAs which transmit maritime safety information such as navigational warnings and weather forecasts. *The responsibility of coordination of NAVAREA IX, which includes part of the North Arabian Sea, the Persian Gulf and the Red Sea, was assigned to Pakistan in 1976. *
> 
> Hydrographer of the Pakistan Navy (HPN), is the area Coordinator. All information relating to navigational safety is received in HPN office at Karachi from 16 National Coordinators of Area IX and from other sources. This information is analyzed, processed and promulgated in the form of navigational warnings to mariners at sea. Hydrographic Department of PN also issues Weekly and Annual summary of Pakistan Notices to mariners in print form for the benefit of the mariners.
> 
> Here is on such warning issues yesterday on April 05, 2017:
> *SECURITY
> 
> 031500 UTC APR 2017
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 090/17 (.)PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS PAK 33, 57 (INT 751),
> 58 (INT 7019), BA 38, 707 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT MISSILE AND GUNNERY FIRING WITH LIVE
> AMMUNITION ON 06 AND 07 APR 2017 FROM 0500 TO 0930 UTC IN AREA BOUNDED
> BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> (A) 24-00N 063-30E
> (B) 24-00N 065-30E
> (C) 25-30N 063-30E
> (D) 25-30N 065-30E
> 
> SAFETY HEIGHT: 22500 FEET
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 071030 UTC APR 2017.*
> 
> On map it looks like this:
> View attachment 389084



Interesting


----------



## Slav Defence

*Stick to the topic.*


----------



## Arsalan

*NAVAREA WARNING ISSUES*
June 29, 2017

291500 UTC JUN 2017

NAVAREA IX (.) 183/17 (.) PAKISTAN (.) APPROACHES TO KARACHI (.) CHARTS
PAK 33, PAK 57 (INT 751), PAK 58 (INT 7019), BA 38 AND 707 (.)

2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT SURFACE AND ANTI AIRCRAFT LIVE FIRING
BETWEEN 0400 TO 1700 UTC FROM 03-07, 10-14, 17-21, 24-28 AND 31 JUL 2017
IN FOLLOWING AREAS:

AREA BRAVO

24-19.00N 066-58.00E
24-00.00N 066-39.00E
24-11.00N 066-27.00E
24-24.30N 066-42.00E

SAFETY HEIGHT: 40,000 FEET

3. DEPTH CHARGE FIRING:

AREA BRAVO – 1

24-16.18N 066-20.50E
24-22.00N 066-27.00E
24-16.30N 066-33.00E
24-10.30N 066-27.00E

SAFETY HEIGHT: 4,000 FEET

4. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED DANGER AREA
ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE (.)

SECURITE

291500 UTC JUN 2017

NAVAREA IX (.) 183/17 (.) PAKISTAN (.) APPROACHES TO KARACHI (.) CHARTS
PAK 33, PAK 57 (INT 751), PAK 58 (INT 7019), BA 38 AND 707 (.)

2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT SURFACE AND ANTI AIRCRAFT LIVE FIRING
BETWEEN 0400 TO 1700 UTC FROM 03-07, 10-14, 17-21, 24-28 AND 31 JUL 2017
IN FOLLOWING AREAS:

AREA BRAVO

24-19.00N 066-58.00E
24-00.00N 066-39.00E
24-11.00N 066-27.00E
24-24.30N 066-42.00E

SAFETY HEIGHT: 40,000 FEET

3. DEPTH CHARGE FIRING:

AREA BRAVO – 1

24-16.18N 066-20.50E
24-22.00N 066-27.00E
24-16.30N 066-33.00E
24-10.30N 066-27.00E

SAFETY HEIGHT: 4,000 FEET

4. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED DANGER AREA
ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE (.)

*5. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 311800 UTC JUL 2017.


Description:*
Below is the roughly marked region as mentioned in the coordinates and the area it covers.






It a small area. I wont expect any long range missile tests here. Most probable anti-aircraft gun firing and CIWS (gun and missile)


----------



## The Deterrent

*Pakistan Navy issues Navigational Warning*

SECURITE

181500 UTC SEP 2017

NAVAREA IX (.) 243/17 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.) MAKRAN 
COAST (.) CHARTS PAK 23, 33, 57 (INT 751), 58 (7019), BA 38, 707
AND 4705 (.)
2. MISSILE AND GUNNERY FIRINGS WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN
0400 TO 1100 UTC ON *22 AND 23 SEP 2017* IN AREA BOUNDED BY
FOLLOWING COORDINATES:

(A) 25-20N 064-40E
(B) 24-30N 064-40E
(C) 25-20N 066-40E
(D) 24-30N 066-40E

*SAFETY HEIGHT: 22500 FEET*

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER ASSIGNED
DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 231200 UTC SEP 2017.





https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20170918SEC 243.txt





_"Mehkma-e-Mausamiyat ki report kay mutabiq ainda chand hafton kay doraan mulk ki mashriqi sarhad kay paar waqfay waqfay se mosla-dhaar baarish ki tawwaqo hai. Awaam se guzarish ki jaati hai kay wo Panipat kay ilaaqay mein jaanay say guraiz karain."_

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Safriz

Some anti ship missile may be?


----------



## Khafee

شاھین میزایل said:


> Some anti ship missile may be?


Babur Ship Launched perfection

@WebMaster Pls note - PDF exclusive.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Safriz

Khafee said:


> Babur Ship Launched perfection
> 
> @WebMaster Pls note - PDF exclusive.


Its a 5 day notice , so there must be more than one activity


----------



## The Accountant

Khafee said:


> Babur Ship Launched perfection
> 
> @WebMaster Pls note - PDF exclusive.


You were away for sometime, welcome back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Khafee said:


> Babur Ship Launched perfection
> 
> @WebMaster Pls note - PDF exclusive.


The area covered is just about 90Km by 200Km! Dont you think it is too small for a cruise missile test?


@The Deterrent thank you bro for sharing the warning. This is exactly what i wanted to be doing with this thread.

*For the DISCUSSIONS regarding the possible TEST or what it could be or it would not be, i request all members to please do that on relevant thread. Ideally, we should be leaving this thread with just information of such warnings and impending test's information. Thank you all. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Khafee said:


> Babur Ship Launched perfection
> 
> @WebMaster Pls note - PDF exclusive.



Ship launched???


----------



## Khafee

Areesh said:


> Ship launched???



Do you have any objections?

Babur CM, ship based has two versions:
1) Anti Ship CM
2) Land Attack CM



شاھین میزایل said:


> Its a 5 day notice , so there must be more than one activity


Absolutely!



The Accountant said:


> You were away for sometime, welcome back


Thank You. Was busy frying brains in real life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Khafee said:


> Do you have any objections?
> 
> Babur CM, ship based has two versions:
> 1) Anti Ship CM
> 2) Land Attack CM



Which ship would be launching this Babur?


----------



## Khafee

Areesh said:


> Which ship would be launching this Babur?


Are you serious?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Khafee said:


> Are you serious?



Yes.


----------



## Khafee

Areesh said:


> Yes.


Wait for official ISPR notification. Might take some time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Arsalan said:


> The area covered is just about 90Km by 200Km! Dont you think it is too small for a cruise missile test?
> 
> 
> @The Deterrent thank you bro for sharing the warning. This is exactly what i wanted to be doing with this thread.
> 
> *For the DISCUSSIONS regarding the possible TEST or what it could be or it would not be, i request all members to please do that on relevant thread. Ideally, we should be leaving this thread with just information of such warnings and impending test's information. Thank you all. *


Ship to shore.
Now think.again.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

* کڑک* Missile is ready

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Maybe that ship is a sub? It's been 9 months since the first test, it would make perfect sense to re-test the same with the required fixes / improvements in sub-systems



Areesh said:


> Which ship would be launching this Babur?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

Khafee said:


> Babur Ship Launched perfection
> 
> @WebMaster Pls note - PDF exclusive.


Probably a C-802, there's no indication it's a Babur test. Unless you've a source to backup your claim, it's not really believable. It also states gunnery firing, which indicates there's an ongoing exercise in the bounded area.



شاھین میزایل said:


> Ship to shore.
> Now think.again.


If it's a "Test Fire" of a highly sophisticated nuclear capable cruise missile, I don't think they'd have mentioned gunnery firings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

شاھین میزایل said:


> Ship to shore.
> Now think.again.


Land attack missile you mean. Launched from the AShM tubes on board our vessels? Not sure what advantage that will give us but hey, at least it makes sense.


----------



## Areesh

Thorough Pro said:


> Maybe that ship is a sub? It's been 9 months since the first test, it would make perfect sense to re-test the same with the required fixes / improvements in sub-systems



Makes sense.


----------



## Bratva

@Arsalan Most probably the Zarb Missile with Land Attack mode or the Antiship mode. W Perhaps With the induction of 3rd Azmat FAC with its redesigned missile tubes . They want to test ZARB from it. 






@Khafee Zarb Anti ship/Land Attack missile falls in 200-300 KM category. Are you sure it is babur ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khafee

Bratva said:


> @Arsalan Most probably the Zarb Missile with Land Attack mode or the Antiship mode. W Perhaps With the induction of 3rd Azmat FAC with its redesigned missile tubes . They want to test ZARB from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Khafee Zarb Anti ship/Land Attack missile falls in 200-300 KM category. Are you sure it is babur ?


It's a two day notice, so NOT just Babur, for sure. Other missiles / parameters / doctrines, need to be validated as well. 

Zarb was on the agenda, heard something contradictory today, not so sure right now. Will confirm tomm morning. 

But note, area is between Khi and Pasni

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thorough Pro

PN normally carries out more than one tests in one go, it's not easy/convenient to do the whole testing setup multiple times. And it is also a fact that most of the time they don't reveal all the tests. I don't recall hearing anything about testing anti ship ballistic missiles, but that does not mean we never tested them 




Khafee said:


> It's a two day notice, so NOT just Babur, for sure. Other missiles / parameters / doctrines, need to be validated as well.
> 
> Zarb was on the agenda, heard something contradictory today, not so sure right now. Will confirm tomm morning.
> 
> But note, area is between Khi and Pasni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Indian response.


----------



## Khafee

شاھین میزایل said:


> Indian response.
> View attachment 426703


India, is not the only one monitoring these tests.



Game.Invade said:


> Probably a C-802, there's no indication it's a Babur test. Unless you've a source to backup your claim, it's not really believable. It also states gunnery firing, which indicates there's an ongoing exercise in the bounded area.
> 
> 
> If it's a "Test Fire" of a highly sophisticated nuclear capable cruise missile, I don't think they'd have mentioned gunnery firings.



Keep speculating, it's entertaining. 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/paki...unch-from-submarine-ispr.471649/#post-9091637

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Accountant

Sir waiting for updates


Khafee said:


> It's a two day notice, so NOT just Babur, for sure. Other missiles / parameters / doctrines, need to be validated as well.
> 
> Zarb was on the agenda, heard something contradictory today, not so sure right now. Will confirm tomm morning.
> 
> But note, area is between Khi and Pasni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Some time tests are announced weeks later

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Mrc said:


> Some time tests are announced weeks later


waiting for some interesting news from ISPR.


----------



## Salza

there you go:

https://www.dawn.com/news/1359538/pakistan-navy-successfully-fires-anti-ship-missile-from-helicopter


----------



## Arsalan

Khafee said:


> Babur Ship Launched perfection
> 
> @WebMaster Pls note - PDF exclusive.





شاھین میزایل said:


> Ship to shore.
> Now think.again.





Khafee said:


> It's a two day notice, so NOT just Babur, for sure. Other missiles / parameters / doctrines, need to be validated as well.
> 
> Zarb was on the agenda, heard something contradictory today, not so sure right now. Will confirm tomm morning.
> 
> But note, area is between Khi and Pasni


So cat is out of the bag now!
It was a helicopter launched anti-ship missile. 

Again, PLEASE, Let us just keep this thread to notify the members about NavArea warning that suggest missile test, NOT TO DISCUSS THE TEST.


----------



## The Accountant

Then kindly open a thread and share the details about this particular missile


Arsalan said:


> So cat is out of the bag now!
> It was a helicopter launched anti-ship missile.
> 
> Again, PLEASE, Let us just keep this thread to notify the members about NavArea warning that suggest missile test, NOT TO DISCUSS THE TEST.


----------



## hacker J

I read somewhere that zarb missile's operational trials will also be held because it is a missile which was inducted only after 1 test.


----------



## Imran Khan

hacker J said:


> I read somewhere that zarb missile's operational trials will also be held because it is a missile which was inducted only after 1 test.


untill now we even don't know what is zarb missile and how its look like


----------



## hacker J

Imran Khan said:


> untill now we even don't know what is zarb missile and how its look like



Hmmm, anyways pak is known for not disclosing its strategic weapons. But the most general source of information wikipedia says its operational. And some members here also say so.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zarb_missile


----------



## The SC

China also issued a navigation warning for a BM test..


----------



## Arsalan

The Accountant said:


> Then kindly open a thread and share the details about this particular missile



Here is one:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/brea...seaking-helicopter.519459/page-4#post-9893028

Appropriate to discuss the details there. However, i have a feeling that this message too will have no effect and we will keep discussing Chinese BM and the Zarb missile specs here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

SECURITE

121500 UTC OCT 2017

NAVAREA IX (.) 263/17 (.) PAKISTAN (.) SONMIANI BAY (.)
CHARTS PAK 22, 33, BA 38 AND 39 (.)

2. FIRING PRACTICE BY ARMY AIR DEFENCE WITH LIVE AMMUNITION
WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0200-1400 UTC ON 17 TO 18 OCT 17
IN AREA BOUNDED BY AN ARC OF RADIUS 6 NM CENTRED AT POSITION
25-11N 066-45E BETWEEN 220 TO 310 DEGREES TRUE (.)

SAFETY HEIGHT: 10000 METRES
SAFETY RANGE: 13000 METRES

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED DANGER
AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE (.)

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 181500 UTC OCT 2017.

https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20171012SEC 263.txt

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arsalan

131500 UTC NOV 2017

NAVAREA IX (.) 289/17 (.) PAKISTAN (.) ORMARA (.)
CHARTS PAK 24, 57 (INT 751), BA 38 AND 707 (.)

2. NAVAL UNITS WILL CARRY OUT AIR DEFENCE / ANTI AIRCRAFT
LIVE FIRING PRACTICE ON 15 AND 16 NOV 17 FROM 0500-1000 UTC
IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:

(A) 25-12N 064-30E
(B) 25-12N 064-43E
(C) 25-00N 064-30E
(D) 25-00N 064-43E

SAFETY RANGE : 9000 METRES
SAFETY HEIGHT : 22500 FEET

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED DANGER
AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE (.)

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 161100 UTC NOV 2017.



It is roughly this area, near Ormara.






Looks like gunnery practice!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Arsalan said:


> 131500 UTC NOV 2017
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 289/17 (.) PAKISTAN (.) ORMARA (.)
> CHARTS PAK 24, 57 (INT 751), BA 38 AND 707 (.)
> 
> 2. NAVAL UNITS WILL CARRY OUT AIR DEFENCE / ANTI AIRCRAFT
> LIVE FIRING PRACTICE ON 15 AND 16 NOV 17 FROM 0500-1000 UTC
> IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> (A) 25-12N 064-30E
> (B) 25-12N 064-43E
> (C) 25-00N 064-30E
> (D) 25-00N 064-43E
> 
> SAFETY RANGE : 9000 METRES
> SAFETY HEIGHT : 22500 FEET
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED DANGER
> AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 161100 UTC NOV 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> It is roughly this area, near Ormara.
> View attachment 437430
> 
> 
> Looks like gunnery practice!


yeah, anti aircraft practice. nothing exciting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

SECURITE

230500 UTC NOV 2017

NAVAREA IX (.) 299/17 (.) PAKISTAN (.) ORMARA (.)
CHARTS PAK 24, 33, 57 (INT 751), 58 (7019) BA 38,
707 AND 4705 (.)

2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT FIRING PRACTICE
BETWEEN 0400 TO 0900 UTC ON 28 AND 29 NOV 2017.

(A) 25-26.01N 064-05.78E
(B) 25-25.70N 065-21.92E
(C) 24-45.43N 064-05.76E
(D) 24-45.80N 065-21.46E

SAFETY HEIGHT: 5000 METRES

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT
TO ENTER ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED
DATES AND TIME (.)

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 291000 UTC NOV 17.

https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20171123SEC 299.txt






120km x 70km enclosure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

The Deterrent said:


> SECURITE
> 
> 230500 UTC NOV 2017
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 299/17 (.) PAKISTAN (.) ORMARA (.)
> CHARTS PAK 24, 33, 57 (INT 751), 58 (7019) BA 38,
> 707 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT FIRING PRACTICE
> BETWEEN 0400 TO 0900 UTC ON 28 AND 29 NOV 2017.
> 
> (A) 25-26.01N 064-05.78E
> (B) 25-25.70N 065-21.92E
> (C) 24-45.43N 064-05.76E
> (D) 24-45.80N 065-21.46E
> 
> SAFETY HEIGHT: 5000 METRES
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT
> TO ENTER ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED
> DATES AND TIME (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 291000 UTC NOV 17.
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20171123SEC 299.txt
> 
> View attachment 439726
> 
> 
> 120km x 70km enclosure.



If you are posting. Anything new? Or routine tests or practice?


----------



## Safriz

Hope its the Harbah missile.


----------



## Arsalan

شاھین میزایل said:


> Hope its the Harbah missile.


AA firing exercise again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Arsalan said:


> AA firing exercise again.


----------



## IceCold

Test something that puts Mattis *** on fire. Ahh well only if wishes were horses

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Deterrent

saiyan0321 said:


> If you are posting. Anything new? Or routine tests or practice?


No comments for now.


Arsalan said:


> AA firing exercise again.


Nope.


----------



## JamD

SECURITE

291500 UTC DEC 2017

NAVAREA IX (.) 332/17 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.)
MAKRAN COAST (.) CHARTS PAK 23, 33, 57 (INT 751),
58 (7019), BA 38, 707 AND 4705 (.)

2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT MISSILE AND GUNNERY FIRING
WITH LIVE AMMUNITION ON 03 AND 04 JAN 2018 BETWEEN 0300 TO
1100 UTC IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:

(A) 25-20N 064-40E
(B) 25-20N 066-40E
(C) 24-40N 064-40E
(D) 24-40N 066-40E

SAFETY HEIGHT: 22500 FEET

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER
ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 041200 UTC JAN 2018.





https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20171229SEC 332.txt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

JamD said:


> SECURITE
> 
> 291500 UTC DEC 2017
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 332/17 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.)
> MAKRAN COAST (.) CHARTS PAK 23, 33, 57 (INT 751),
> 58 (7019), BA 38, 707 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT MISSILE AND GUNNERY FIRING
> WITH LIVE AMMUNITION ON 03 AND 04 JAN 2018 BETWEEN 0300 TO
> 1100 UTC IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> (A) 25-20N 064-40E
> (B) 25-20N 066-40E
> (C) 24-40N 064-40E
> (D) 24-40N 066-40E
> 
> SAFETY HEIGHT: 22500 FEET
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER
> ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 041200 UTC JAN 2018.
> View attachment 445527
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20171229SEC 332.txt


artillery and missile testing, testing type 730's/ciws with harpoons/c802 ?


----------



## JamD

Blue Marlin said:


> artillery and missile testing, testing type 730's/ciws with harpoons/c802 ?


I have little or no idea. It does seem like kind of the area they tested the Babur-III in. Not even sure if anything will be announced or not.


----------



## The Deterrent

JamD said:


> SECURITE
> 
> 291500 UTC DEC 2017
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 332/17 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.)
> MAKRAN COAST (.) CHARTS PAK 23, 33, 57 (INT 751),
> 58 (7019), BA 38, 707 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT MISSILE AND GUNNERY FIRING
> WITH LIVE AMMUNITION ON 03 AND 04 JAN 2018 BETWEEN 0300 TO
> 1100 UTC IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> (A) 25-20N 064-40E
> (B) 25-20N 066-40E
> (C) 24-40N 064-40E
> (D) 24-40N 066-40E
> 
> SAFETY HEIGHT: 22500 FEET
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER
> ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 041200 UTC JAN 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20171229SEC 332.txt



Looks like the skies are clearing up again 
Let's hope for sunshine.



The Deterrent said:


> *Pakistan Navy issues Navigational Warning*
> 
> SECURITE
> 
> 181500 UTC SEP 2017
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 243/17 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.) MAKRAN
> COAST (.) CHARTS PAK 23, 33, 57 (INT 751), 58 (7019), BA 38, 707
> AND 4705 (.)
> 2. MISSILE AND GUNNERY FIRINGS WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN
> 0400 TO 1100 UTC ON *22 AND 23 SEP 2017* IN AREA BOUNDED BY
> FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> (A) 25-20N 064-40E
> (B) 24-30N 064-40E
> (C) 25-20N 066-40E
> (D) 24-30N 066-40E
> 
> *SAFETY HEIGHT: 22500 FEET*
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 231200 UTC SEP 2017.
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20170918SEC 243.txt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Mehkma-e-Mausamiyat ki report kay mutabiq ainda chand hafton kay doraan mulk ki mashriqi sarhad kay paar waqfay waqfay se mosla-dhaar baarish ki tawwaqo hai. Awaam se guzarish ki jaati hai kay wo Panipat kay ilaaqay mein jaanay say guraiz karain."_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

The Deterrent said:


> Looks like the skies are clearing up again
> Let's hope for sunshine.


But that was just a seaking helicopter firing exocet missile?


----------



## CHI RULES

Can any one shed light on matter of useful lifespan regarding PN exocists and Harpoons as they are considerably older. May be PN has plans to replace them so using them continuously for practice.


----------



## JamD

I was just watching Dawn News, and they had a new year clip that they're playing in ads called "2017 in 90 seconds". The first thing in this clip is the launch of Ababeel. This made the fanboy in me very happy.

On topic: I wonder if ISPR will be more or less inclined to announce this (series of) tests after Trump's tirade, and India's recent tests. Also January seems to be a month of new toys.


----------



## The Deterrent

شاھین میزایل said:


> But that was just a seaking helicopter firing exocet missile?


Well sometimes they have to 'settle'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JamD

No statement from ISPR. Fanboy in me is thinking maybe we'll get a "complete" press release after the whole two days of testing if you know what I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

We are not done YET


----------



## The Deterrent

JamD said:


> No statement from ISPR. Fanboy in me is thinking maybe we'll get a "complete" press release after the whole two days of testing if you know what I mean.


The second date is a fallback one. That's the reason why there are always two consecutive dates in every such notice.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

JamD said:


> No statement from ISPR. Fanboy in me is thinking maybe we'll get a "complete" press release after the whole two days of testing if you know what I mean.


Not ISPR but the APP.

http://www.app.com.pk/impressive-fire-power-display-pakistan-navy-north-arabian-sea/


----------



## IceCold

Navy guys are really gearing up. @RASHID MEHMOOD Sir something going on behind the scenes or is there is a specific threat?


----------



## The Deterrent

*Pakistan Navy issues Navigational Warning
*
SECURITE

250300 UTC JAN 2018

NAVAREA IX (.) 025/18 ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS
PAK 33, 57 (INT 751), 58 (7019) BA 4071 AND 4705 (.)

2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0530 TO 0930
UTC FROM *28 JAN TO 01 FEB 2018* IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING
COORDINATES:

(A) 25-43.83N 066-19.45E
(B) 25-16.83N 067-11.36E
(C) 01-59.01N 054-20.98E
(D) 02-25.45N 053-34.10E

*SAFETY HEIGHT: 580 KILOMETRES*

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER
ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 011030 UTC FEB 2018.







https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20180125SEC 025.txt






Probable 3rd Shaheen-III test launch.

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## YeBeWarned

Shaheen III(A) with range of 2900 km
(Speculation)


----------



## JamD

The Deterrent said:


> *Pakistan Navy issues Navigational Warning
> *
> SECURITE
> 
> 250300 UTC JAN 2018
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 025/18 ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS
> PAK 33, 57 (INT 751), 58 (7019) BA 4071 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0530 TO 0930
> UTC FROM *28 JAN TO 01 FEB 2018* IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING
> COORDINATES:
> 
> (A) 25-43.83N 066-19.45E
> (B) 25-16.83N 067-11.36E
> (C) 01-59.01N 054-20.98E
> (D) 02-25.45N 053-34.10E
> 
> *SAFETY HEIGHT: 580 KILOMETRES*
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER
> ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 011030 UTC FEB 2018.
> 
> 
> View attachment 449881
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20180125SEC 025.txt
> 
> View attachment 449882
> 
> 
> Probable Shaheen-III test fire. Note the difference of apogee, 580km as compared to the usual 692km.



Is it me or is the danger area really narrow. I mean I know it's not exactly a fair comparison but look at the Agni-5 test danger area:


شاھین میزایل said:


> Fifth test of the missile, but first user trial. Still not indicated.
> 
> View attachment 448476


----------



## The Deterrent

Starlord said:


> Shaheen III(A) with range of 2900 km
> (Speculation)


Try keeping speculations within non-fictional limits.



JamD said:


> Is it me or are the danger areas really narrow. I mean I know it's not exactly a fair comparison but look at the Agni-5 test danger area:


Yeas, it is. I've never understood the logic behind such narrow enclosures myself. Maybe the self-destruct mechanism is extra reliable. 
Agni series enclosures are much more accurate because any error or divergence from flight path accumulates that way.


----------



## sparten

They said Safe height. Which is fairly imprecise.


----------



## YeBeWarned

The Deterrent said:


> Try keeping speculations within non-fictional limits.
> 
> 
> Yeas, it is. I've never understood the logic behind such narrow enclosures myself. Maybe the self-destruct mechanism is extra reliable. [emoji14]
> Agni series enclosures are much more accurate because any error or divergence from flight path accumulates that way.


It's not as wild speculation as it seems  just a little bit of speculation which is tradition for PDF .


----------



## JamD

The Deterrent said:


> Try keeping speculations within non-fictional limits.
> 
> 
> Yeas, it is. I've never understood the logic behind such narrow enclosures myself. Maybe the self-destruct mechanism is extra reliable.


Reliable self-destruct; never thought of it that way hahaha.


The Deterrent said:


> Agni series enclosures are much more accurate because any error or divergence from flight path accumulates that way.


Agreed.


----------



## Safriz

This has to be the longest range NOTAM ever issued by Pakistan. A 2900 km range NOTAM was never issued before.
Has to be a new or very improved existing Missile.



JamD said:


> Is it me or is the danger area really narrow. I mean I know it's not exactly a fair comparison but look at the Agni-5 test danger area:


Something to do with the tracking equipment available to the navy ships sent out for the purpose.
These tests are visually tracked on a stabilised telescope.



The Deterrent said:


> *Pakistan Navy issues Navigational Warning
> *
> SECURITE
> 
> 250300 UTC JAN 2018
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 025/18 ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS
> PAK 33, 57 (INT 751), 58 (7019) BA 4071 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0530 TO 0930
> UTC FROM *28 JAN TO 01 FEB 2018* IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING
> COORDINATES:
> 
> (A) 25-43.83N 066-19.45E
> (B) 25-16.83N 067-11.36E
> (C) 01-59.01N 054-20.98E
> (D) 02-25.45N 053-34.10E
> 
> *SAFETY HEIGHT: 580 KILOMETRES*
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER
> ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 011030 UTC FEB 2018.
> 
> 
> View attachment 449881
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20180125SEC 025.txt
> 
> View attachment 449882
> 
> 
> Probable Shaheen-III test fire. Note the difference of apogee, 580km as compared to the usual 692km.


I don't think Pakistan has ever tested any IRBM of theirs to its full range.


----------



## war&peace

My guess Ababeel with extended range. By the way, 2900 km is range for testing, it does not necessarily mean that the vehicle will be tested to its full range... YKWIM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Deterrent

شاھین میزایل said:


> This has to be the longest range NOTAM ever issued by Pakistan. A 2900 km range NOTAM was never issued before.
> Has to be a new or very improved existing Missile.


2900km is the last point of the safety corridor. The impact point is of course lies shorter than that. A mere 3-4% probable increase in range is trajectory optimization at best (if it is even there), not an improved or new version.



شاھین میزایل said:


> I don't think Pakistan has ever tested any IRBM of theis to its full range.


To be accurate Shaheen-III doesn't classifies as an IRBM. And actually Pakistan has conducted an almost exactly similar test of Shaheen-III before:



> *COMING UP NEXT
> *
> SECURITE
> 
> 071013 UTC DEC 2015
> 
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 375/15 (.) PAKISTAN (.) SOMALI BASIN (.)
> CHARTS PAK 57 (INT 751) BA 4071 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0400 TO
> 0700 UTC ON 10 AND 11 DEC 2015 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING
> COORDINATES:
> 
> (A) 25-43.83N 066-19.45E
> (B) 25-16.83N 067-11.36E
> (C) 02-00.31N 054-18.63E
> (D) 02-27.26N 053-30.92E
> 
> SAFETY HIEGHT 578 KM
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER
> ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 110900 UTC DEC 2015.
> 
> http://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20151207SEC 375.txt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most probably 2nd test flight of Shaheen-III (2750 km range, 578 km apogee).


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/shaheen-iii-news-discussions.88232/page-28#post-7965192

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

Isn't this unusual for Pakistan to issue a five day notice?
This one is a very long notice with launch window of 4 hours each day for five days.
Usually it's two days notice tops.


----------



## sparten

Which means its an operation test, i.e done by the actual units as opposed to the manufacturer.


----------



## DJ_Viper

war&peace said:


> My guess Ababeel with extended range. By the way, 2900 km is range for testing, it does not necessarily mean that the vehicle will be tested to its full range... YKWIM



It doesn't make sense. Why don't you use the empty thousands of miles of Chinese mountains and fire this from one end to 4k-5k into it if that's the purpose?



شاھین میزایل said:


> Isn't this unusual for Pakistan to issue a five day notice?
> This one is a very long notice with launch window of 4 hours each day for five days.
> Usually it's two days notice tops.



Due to expected weather conditions. If the launch is going to be monitored and tracked, the visibility is kept as clear as possible so the launch window is always limited.



The Deterrent said:


> View attachment 449882



See this is the issue. Its being fired right off the end of Pakistan. Why wouldn't you fire this from close to the border of Afghanistan to the end point, that would give you a few more thousands of miles easy if you wanted to test that long range. Or ask the Chinese to throw it in their mountaneous regions that are empty.


----------



## ghauri05

I hope it's Ababeel..test with MIRV..let's see


----------



## Safriz

DJ_Viper said:


> It doesn't make sense. Why don't you use the empty thousands of miles of Chinese mountains and fire this from one end to 4k-5k into it if that's the purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> Due to expected weather conditions. If the launch is going to be monitored and tracked, the visibility is kept as clear as possible so the launch window is always limited.
> 
> 
> 
> See this is the issue. Its being fired right off the end of Pakistan. Why wouldn't you fire this from close to the border of Afghanistan to the end point, that would give you a few more thousands of miles easy if you wanted to test that long range. Or ask the Chinese to throw it in their mountaneous regions that are empty.


Ghauri was tested like that. Fired from near Islamabad and target near Iran borders.


----------



## sparten

My own back on enevelop calculations, its almost exactly 4000 KM from Tilla Space Port, (33 20 N, 73 17 E)


----------



## Imran Khan

the question here is they will fire the missile from sonmiani or tila jogiyaan ?


----------



## HRK

Imran Khan said:


> the question here is they will fire the missile from sonmiani or tila jogiyaan ?



sonmiani.... now we don't fire missiles from tila jogiyaan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CriticalThought

@The Deterrent I have a question. Our tests, especially the long range ones, are always conducted East to West whereas in actual war they need to be fired West to East. How do we compensate for this?


----------



## The Deterrent

شاھین میزایل said:


> Isn't this unusual for Pakistan to issue a five day notice?
> This one is a very long notice with launch window of 4 hours each day for five days.
> Usually it's two days notice tops.


It is indeed unusual. 


DJ_Viper said:


> It doesn't make sense. Why don't you use the empty thousands of miles of Chinese mountains and fire this from one end to 4k-5k into it if that's the purpose?
> 
> See this is the issue. Its being fired right off the end of Pakistan. Why wouldn't you fire this from close to the border of Afghanistan to the end point, that would give you a few more thousands of miles easy if you wanted to test that long range. Or ask the Chinese to throw it in their mountaneous regions that are empty.


Because its safer to launch from the coast. Pakistan can launch past Madagascar if it wants to, the Indian Ocean is available to us.



CriticalThought said:


> @The Deterrent I have a question. Our tests, especially the long range ones, are always conducted East to West whereas in actual war they need to be fired West to East. How do we compensate for this?


If you're referring to the INS calibration, its fed the geodesic model of the region to it always compensates for that.
If you're referring to the rotation of the Earth, yes it effects the missile's trajectory if not accounted for, but the firing solution is computed by using the entire model so required changes are compensated by the mission computer. Thats how every nation does it.


----------



## sparten

Imran Khan said:


> the question here is they will fire the missile from sonmiani or tila jogiyaan ?


If it’s a new longer range one than almost certainly Tilla.

As for the delay, when missiles are fired into the Ocean, Navy ships are detailed to go and recover debris. Since said debris if it falls into enemy hands can reveal a _lot _ to them. Presumably the delay is getting assets there.


----------



## CriticalThought

The Deterrent said:


> It is indeed unusual.
> 
> Because its safer to launch from the coast. Pakistan can launch past Madagascar if it wants to, the Indian Ocean is available to us.
> 
> 
> If you're referring to the INS calibration, its fed the geodesic model of the region to it always compensates for that.
> If you're referring to the rotation of the Earth, yes it effects the missile's trajectory if not accounted for, but the firing solution is computed by using the entire model so required changes are compensated by the mission computer. Thats how every nation does it.



But sir, the mission computer needs to be tested for the West to East case! Yes, I am referring to Earth's rotation.


----------



## Arsalan

IceCold said:


> Navy guys are really gearing up. @RASHID MEHMOOD Sir something going on behind the scenes or is there is a specific threat?


Tests coming up, long range and THEY will be the ones collecting some valuable data. I think the activity you have noticed is related to this.

Lolz,
HERE! 
Just saw that THIS below have been updated.  THis is what i am talking about.


The Deterrent said:


> *Pakistan Navy issues Navigational Warning
> *
> SECURITE
> 
> 250300 UTC JAN 2018
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 025/18 ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS
> PAK 33, 57 (INT 751), 58 (7019) BA 4071 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0530 TO 0930
> UTC FROM *28 JAN TO 01 FEB 2018* IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING
> COORDINATES:
> 
> (A) 25-43.83N 066-19.45E
> (B) 25-16.83N 067-11.36E
> (C) 01-59.01N 054-20.98E
> (D) 02-25.45N 053-34.10E
> 
> *SAFETY HEIGHT: 580 KILOMETRES*
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER
> ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 011030 UTC FEB 2018.
> 
> 
> View attachment 449881
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20180125SEC 025.txt
> 
> View attachment 449882
> 
> 
> Probable 3rd Shaheen-III test launch.





شاھین میزایل said:


> Isn't this unusual for Pakistan to issue a five day notice?
> This one is a very long notice with launch window of 4 hours each day for five days.
> Usually it's two days notice tops.


Weather must have played a role in this!!



sparten said:


> My own back on enevelop calculations, its almost exactly 4000 KM from Tilla Space Port, (33 20 N, 73 17 E)





Imran Khan said:


> the question here is they will fire the missile from sonmiani or tila jogiyaan ?


Sonmiani! Tila is not being used currently.


HRK said:


> sonmiani.... now we don't fire missiles from tila jogiyaan


That was (Tila i mean) active mostly when AQ had a say and the liquid fuel ones were in big time!
That changed and so did the test fire range!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Why are we polluting ocean


----------



## war&peace

Salman Zahidi said:


> Why are we polluting ocean


It is not even a small fraction of the pollution spread by the even a medium sized ship. We are not testing live warhead.


----------



## JamD

Nothing stops us from testing zarb harbah zarba babur harbour and barber in the same designated area btw 

I have lost track of the names at this point lol


----------



## SipahSalar

JamD said:


> barber


New missile? :o

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

Salman Zahidi said:


> Why are we polluting ocean


Maybe cause to us 200 mil Pakistani's are more important than fish.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Deterrent

sparten said:


> If it’s a new longer range one than almost certainly Tilla.


Pakistan stopped launches from Tilla back in 2000. The facility was moved to a more western location and is used to launch the Ghauris to this date.



sparten said:


> As for the delay, when missiles are fired into the Ocean, Navy ships are detailed to go and recover debris. Since said debris if it falls into enemy hands can reveal a _lot _ to them. Presumably the delay is getting assets there.


Nope, nothing is retrieved from the ocean in case of a ballistic missile launch. Its too difficult to spot, let alone recover for anyone.


CriticalThought said:


> But sir, the mission computer needs to be tested for the West to East case! Yes, I am referring to Earth's rotation.


Simulated data is enough for testing that, the entire system doesn't needs to be physically launched in order to verify the functionality of earth rotation models.


Arsalan said:


> That was (Tila i mean) active mostly when AQ had a say and the liquid fuel ones were in big time!
> That changed and so did the test fire range!


To add to that, the Shaheen series has been launched from the coast since the 2000s.



JamD said:


> Nothing stops us from testing zarb harbah zarba babur harbour and barber in the same designated area btw
> 
> I have lost track of the names at this point lol


Or any other Shaheen series BM. Just saying.


----------



## Safriz

A


The Deterrent said:


> Pakistan stopped launches from Tilla back in 2000. The facility was moved to a more western location and is used to launch the Ghauris to this date.
> 
> 
> Nope, nothing is retrieved from the ocean in case of a ballistic missile launch. Its too difficult to spot, let alone recover for anyone.
> 
> Simulated data is enough for testing that, the entire system doesn't needs to be physically launched in order to verify the functionality of earth rotation models.
> 
> To add to that, the Shaheen series has been launched from the coast since the 2000s.
> 
> 
> Or any other Shaheen series BM. Just saying.


Or Taimur..Tipu...ICBM and Ababeel-3 with 10 MIRV 



JamD said:


> Nothing stops us from testing zarb harbah zarba babur harbour and barber in the same designated area btw
> 
> I have lost track of the names at this point lol


Only pointy missiles will be tested. Babur is not pointy enough


----------



## Dazzler

Ababeel with enhanced range and payload.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Ranger

Dazzler said:


> Ababeel with enhanced range and payload.


MIRV capability test???


----------



## Safriz

Dazzler said:


> Ababeel with enhanced range and payload.


Yes.......
@The Deterrent Wont agree..but thats what it is.


----------



## Bratva

Dazzler said:


> Ababeel with enhanced range and payload.





شاھین میزایل said:


> Yes.......
> @The Deterrent Wont agree..but thats what it is.



One liner wont cut it. I guess you missed the last page discussion where Shaheen 3 first test NOTAM was published and is the same one that is published now . Unless you can disapprove it, then this post construe as shooting in the dark


----------



## Dazzler

Bratva said:


> One liner wont cut it. I guess you missed the last page discussion where Shaheen 3 first test NOTAM was published and is the same one that is published now . Unless you can disapprove it, then this post construe as shooting in the dark




Lets see, not saying this will happen, but it might.


----------



## The Deterrent

*Pakistan Navy issues Navigational Warning
*
SECURITE

261500 UTC JAN 2018

NAVAREA IX (.) 027/18 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.)
CHARTS PAK 33, 57 (INT 751), 58 (7019) BA 4071 AND 4705 (.)

2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0430 TO 0830
UTC FROM *31 JAN TO 04 FEB 2018* IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING
COORDINATES:

(A) 25-33.53N 066-26.65E
(B) 25-17.36N 066-57.70E
(C) 13-43.85N 060-13.97E
(D) 13-59.88N 059-44.98E

*SAFETY HEIGHT: 370 KILOMETRES*

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER
ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 040930 UTC FEB 2018.






https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20180126SEC 027.txt






Probable Shaheen-II launch.
@fatman17 @AUz

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sparten

So multiple missile tests?


----------



## The Deterrent

sparten said:


> So multiple missile tests?


Yep. A comparison of both safety enclosures:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SipahSalar

Why is the safety height so low? Could these be upgraded versions of Babur cruise missiles?


----------



## Riz

Bratva said:


> One liner wont cut it. I guess you missed the last page discussion where Shaheen 3 first test NOTAM was published and is the same one that is published now . Unless you can disapprove it, then this post construe as shooting in the dark


what was the detail of Ababeel NOTAM . same like shaheen 3 or how it was deferent then that @The Deterrent


----------



## The Deterrent

SipahSalar said:


> Why is the safety height so low? Could these be upgraded versions of Babur cruise missiles?


370 kilometers is LOW?



Riz said:


> what was the detail of Ababeel NOTAM detail.. same like shaheen 3 or how it was deferent then that @The Deterrent


Much different. The Ababeel launch was aimed 1000km downrange with a 500km apogee.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sparten

One rumour I have heard is that the Ababeel Test was a proof of concept test and the MIRV bus is being retrofitted to Shaheen II and III.


----------



## SipahSalar

sparten said:


> One rumour I have heard is that the Ababeel Test was a proof of concept test and the MIRV bus is being retrofitted to Shaheen II and III.


Pretty sure Ababeel was tested on Shaheen III but due to increased payload its range was decreased. A shorter range Ababeel/Shaheen II is certainly a possibility.


----------



## Gryphon

Similar to the general warning issued before Harbah ASCM test.





SECURITE

261500 UTC JAN 2018

NAVAREA IX (.) 029/18 (.) PAKISTAN (.) APPROACHES TO KARACHI (.)
CHARTS PAK 33, PAK 57 (INT 751), PAK 58 (INT 7019), BA 38 AND 707 (.)

2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT SURFACE AND ANTI AIRCRAFT LIVE FIRING
BETWEEN 0400 TO 1700 UTC FROM 06-09, 12-16, 19-23 AND 26-28 FEB 2018
IN FOLLOWING AREAS:

AREA BRAVO

24-19.00N 066-58.00E
24-00.00N 066-39.00E
24-11.00N 066-27.00E
24-24.30N 066-42.00E

SAFETY HEIGHT: 40,000 FEET

3. DEPTH CHARGE FIRING:

AREA BRAVO – 1

24-16.18N 066-20.50E
24-22.00N 066-27.00E
24-16.30N 066-33.00E
24-10.30N 066-27.00E

SAFETY HEIGHT: 4,000 FEET

4. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED DANGER AREA
ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE (.)

5. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 281800 UTC FEB 2018.

https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20180126SEC 029.txt

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arsalan

The Deterrent said:


> To add to that, the Shaheen series has been launched from the coast since the 2000s.


True!



> a more western location and is used to launch the Ghauris to this date.


Ghauri program was up and running as long as AQ controlled the direction we go in! Once that changed, SINCE that changed, Ghauri program, tests and new development have been . . . . . . . . minimum to be polite

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Coming Soon.......

Last year 2017 gifts were Abbabeel and Babur-3 Firing Test.
Year Year gifts Harba and ...........?


----------



## Fawad alam

So there will be 2 Missile tests in current week and Surface-anti aircraft live missiles firing during Feb 26-28.


----------



## Imran Khan

so what happen to dream missile test ? i fear it will be another nasr test


----------



## Fawad alam

I wish it will be Supersonic land/ship attack cruise missile test in late Feb.


----------



## Safriz

Imran Khan said:


> so what happen to dream missile test ? i fear it will be another nasr test


Bhai aap hamaisha Vodka pii ker kiyoon comment kertay hou?
Nasr kaa test samundar mein nahii hota.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Raza Mohaiuddin

شاھین میزایل said:


> Bhai aap hamaisha Vodka pii ker kiyoon comment kertay hou?
> Nasr kaa test samundar mein nahii hota.


Also Nasr is battle field missile.


----------



## The Deterrent

Gryphon said:


> Similar to the general warning issued before Harbah ASCM test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECURITE
> 
> 261500 UTC JAN 2018
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 029/18 (.) PAKISTAN (.) APPROACHES TO KARACHI (.)
> CHARTS PAK 33, PAK 57 (INT 751), PAK 58 (INT 7019), BA 38 AND 707 (.)
> 
> 2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT SURFACE AND ANTI AIRCRAFT LIVE FIRING
> BETWEEN 0400 TO 1700 UTC FROM 06-09, 12-16, 19-23 AND 26-28 FEB 2018
> IN FOLLOWING AREAS:
> 
> AREA BRAVO
> 
> 24-19.00N 066-58.00E
> 24-00.00N 066-39.00E
> 24-11.00N 066-27.00E
> 24-24.30N 066-42.00E
> 
> SAFETY HEIGHT: 40,000 FEET
> 
> 3. DEPTH CHARGE FIRING:
> 
> AREA BRAVO – 1
> 
> 24-16.18N 066-20.50E
> 24-22.00N 066-27.00E
> 24-16.30N 066-33.00E
> 24-10.30N 066-27.00E
> 
> SAFETY HEIGHT: 4,000 FEET
> 
> 4. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED DANGER AREA
> ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE (.)
> 
> 5. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 281800 UTC FEB 2018.
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20180126SEC 029.txt


That warning is for depth charges, AA and Gun firing. If you map the coordinates, the area is meaningless for a cruise missile flight.

This was the warning issued for Harbah:
Pakistan Navy - Navigation Warnings for Missile Tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Still nothing ?


----------



## Safriz

China will test a ballistic missile 0340 GMT.
Pakistan may synchronize .


----------



## The Accountant

No news yet ?


----------



## Arsalan

While the timeline for the first navigational warning have passed the one below is still valid.

SECURITE

261500 UTC JAN 2018

NAVAREA IX (.) 027/18 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.)
CHARTS PAK 33, 57 (INT 751), 58 (7019) BA 4071 AND 4705 (.)

2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0430 TO 0830
UTC FROM 31 JAN TO 04 FEB 2018 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING
COORDINATES:

(A) 25-33.53N 066-26.65E
(B) 25-17.36N 066-57.70E
(C) 13-43.85N 060-13.97E
(D) 13-59.88N 059-44.98E

SAFETY HEIGHT: 370 KILOMETRES

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER
ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 040930 UTC FEB 2018.






Indicates around 1500Km Range


----------



## Safriz

Arsalan said:


> While the timeline for the first navigational warning have passed the one below is still valid.
> 
> SECURITE
> 
> 261500 UTC JAN 2018
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 027/18 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.)
> CHARTS PAK 33, 57 (INT 751), 58 (7019) BA 4071 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0430 TO 0830
> UTC FROM 31 JAN TO 04 FEB 2018 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING
> COORDINATES:
> 
> (A) 25-33.53N 066-26.65E
> (B) 25-17.36N 066-57.70E
> (C) 13-43.85N 060-13.97E
> (D) 13-59.88N 059-44.98E
> 
> SAFETY HEIGHT: 370 KILOMETRES
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER
> ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 040930 UTC FEB 2018.
> 
> View attachment 451308
> 
> Indicates around 1500Km Range


PN / SPD are trolling us


----------



## Arsalan

شاھین میزایل said:


> PN / SPD are trolling us


No they are not just trolling, SOMETHING is cooking as well! Something real. A lot of activity behind the screen. I am not getting any info regarding why it was delayed or canceled or postponed but there is something coming up, you can be sure about it (may be bookmark this post for future ref. )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Arsalan said:


> While the timeline for the first navigational warning have passed the one below is still valid.
> 
> SECURITE
> 
> 261500 UTC JAN 2018
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 027/18 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.)
> CHARTS PAK 33, 57 (INT 751), 58 (7019) BA 4071 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0430 TO 0830
> UTC FROM 31 JAN TO 04 FEB 2018 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING
> COORDINATES:
> 
> (A) 25-33.53N 066-26.65E
> (B) 25-17.36N 066-57.70E
> (C) 13-43.85N 060-13.97E
> (D) 13-59.88N 059-44.98E
> 
> SAFETY HEIGHT: 370 KILOMETRES
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER
> ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 040930 UTC FEB 2018.
> 
> View attachment 451308
> 
> Indicates around 1500Km Range


Warning expired/Self-Canceled
No test took place. Expect another such Nav Warning being issued soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Routine air defense exercise


> SECURITE
> 
> 081500 UTC FEB 2018
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 040/18 (.) PAKISTAN (.) ORMARA (.)
> CHARTS PAK 24, 57 (INT 751), BA 38 AND 707 (.)
> 
> 2. NAVAL UNITS WILL CARRY OUT AIR DEFENCE / ANTI
> AIRCRAFT LIVE FIRING PRACTICE ON 13 AND 14 FEB 2018
> FROM 0500-1000 UTC IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING
> COORDINATES:
> 
> (A) 25-12N 064-30E
> (B) 25-12N 064-43E
> (C) 25-00N 064-30E
> (D) 25-00N 064-43E
> 
> SAFETY RANGE: 8000 METRES
> SAFETY HEIGHT: 22500 FEET
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 141100 UTC FEB 2018.


----------



## Imran Khan

ohhh our shaheen missile is banned that is why test was canceled

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

May have been a Torpoedo test


----------



## Safriz

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> May have been a Torpoedo test


Hand Granade test bhii chalay gaa.


----------



## Cool_Soldier

It has been postponed due to some unknown reasons.
Stop discussion over here for some while.
Lets wait for appropriate time of testing new weapons.


----------



## Arsalan

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> May have been a Torpoedo test


Lolz! Strange torpedo for which they had to cordon off THOUSANDS of miles and AIR SPACE as well  

Anyways, there are so many factors at play and we are using this thread only to notify when such a warning is issues so people can keep an eye on the news. Dont worry to much if all of them do not end with a missile firing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The-Hack

Hopefully, all of us aware about the news which were on-air some days ago about Chinese navy........ Chinese navy conducted a missile test but they confirm this missile test almost after one month............... i can assume about Pakistan navy missile test, that they conducted the missile test between 28 January to 2nd February 2018 but didn't share the information about this missile test..................... ????? it's only my pov............ right or wrong ....... possibility is here


----------



## Zarvan

The-Hack said:


> Hopefully, all of us aware about the news which were on-air some days ago about Chinese navy........ Chinese navy conducted a missile test but they confirm this missile test almost after one month............... i can assume about Pakistan navy missile test, that they conducted the missile test between 28 January to 2nd February 2018 but did share the information about this missile test..................... ????? it's only my pov............ right or wrong ....... possibility is here


No one can hide a Missile test.


----------



## Cool_Soldier

no way to hide Ballistic missile test .
It is delayed due to some International political reasons.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Arsalan said:


> Lolz! Strange torpedo for which they had to cordon off THOUSANDS of miles and AIR SPACE as well
> 
> Anyways, there are so many factors at play and we are using this thread only to notify when such a warning is issues so people can keep an eye on the news. Dont worry to much if all of them do not end with a missile firing


Na it is pataka which need hot blows before throwing it to wall just like we did in childhood on shabarat.


----------



## The-Hack

Cool_Soldier said:


> no way to hide Ballistic missile test .
> It is delayed due to some International political reasons.


With due respect sir, this will be a cruise missile test not ballistic missile



Cool_Soldier said:


> no way to hide Ballistic missile test .
> It is delayed due to some International political reasons.


Secondly, this is not a ICBM that may leads toward international pressure, this will a cruise missile between the range of (1200-1800 km) maybe i am wrong or maybe right............ let's wait n see for a strange moment


----------



## Fawad alam

In my opinion what ever the test was, postponed due to political or diplomatic reasons, may be Pakistan govt is buttering US for suspended funds or F16s, God knows


----------



## Cool_Soldier

The-Hack said:


> With due respect sir, this will be a cruise missile test not ballistic missile
> 
> 
> Secondly, this is not a ICBM that may leads toward international pressure, this will a cruise missile between the range of (1200-1800 km) maybe i am wrong or maybe right............ let's wait n see for a strange moment


Dear Fellow,

According to my little knowledge, Two warning were issued
2900 km length and height 370 km
and
1800 km length and 370 km height

Both expected test shows they would be ballistic missile from height and range.

Cruise missile do not need to up in in atmospheric space of earth but it moves very low near to surface of earth or sea plus cruise missile do have stealth technology to hide itself from detection from radar.

So, there are high probability of one or two Ballistic missile test and no country can hide it fro others radar and satellite images.

So, to me it is not yet done......but will be done soon .....might be 23rd March surprise for nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The-Hack

Cool_Soldier said:


> Dear Fellow,
> 
> According to my little knowledge, Two warning were issued
> 2900 km length and height 370 km
> and
> 1800 km length and 370 km height
> 
> Both expected test shows they would be ballistic missile from height and range.
> 
> Cruise missile do not need to up in in atmospheric space of earth but it moves very low near to surface of earth or sea plus cruise missile do have stealth technology to hide itself from detection from radar.
> 
> So, there are high probability of one or two Ballistic missile test and no country can hide it fro others radar and satellite images.
> 
> So, to me it is not yet done......but will be done soon .....might be 23rd March surprise for nation.


Yeah, you are to the point and very right sir,


----------



## Arsalan

*Related to on going exercises it seems.*

SECURITE

231500 UTC FEB 2018

NAVAREA IX (.) 052/18 (.) PAKISTAN (.) APPROACHES TO KARACHI (.)
CHARTS PAK 33, PAK 57 (INT 751), PAK 58 (INT 7019), BA 38 AND 707(.)

2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT SURFACE AND ANTI AIRCRAFT LIVE
FIRING BETWEEN 0400 TO 1700 UTC FROM 01-02, 05-09, 12-16, 19-22
AND 26-30 MAR 2018 IN FOLLOWING AREAS:

AREA BRAVO

24-19.00N 066-58.00E
24-00.00N 066-39.00E
24-11.00N 066-27.00E
24-24.30N 066-42.00E

SAFETY HEIGHT: 40,000 FEET

3. DEPTH CHARGE FIRING:

AREA BRAVO – 1

24-16.18N 066-20.50E
24-22.00N 066-27.00E
24-16.30N 066-33.00E
24-10.30N 066-27.00E

SAFETY HEIGHT: 4,000 FEET

4. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED DANGER
AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE (.)

5. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 301800 UTC MAR 2018.


----------



## The-Hack

Arsalan said:


> *Related to on going exercises it seems.*
> 
> SECURITE
> 
> 231500 UTC FEB 2018
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 052/18 (.) PAKISTAN (.) APPROACHES TO KARACHI (.)
> CHARTS PAK 33, PAK 57 (INT 751), PAK 58 (INT 7019), BA 38 AND 707(.)
> 
> 2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT SURFACE AND ANTI AIRCRAFT LIVE
> FIRING BETWEEN 0400 TO 1700 UTC FROM 01-02, 05-09, 12-16, 19-22
> AND 26-30 MAR 2018 IN FOLLOWING AREAS:
> 
> AREA BRAVO
> 
> 24-19.00N 066-58.00E
> 24-00.00N 066-39.00E
> 24-11.00N 066-27.00E
> 24-24.30N 066-42.00E
> 
> SAFETY HEIGHT: 40,000 FEET
> 
> 3. DEPTH CHARGE FIRING:
> 
> AREA BRAVO – 1
> 
> 24-16.18N 066-20.50E
> 24-22.00N 066-27.00E
> 24-16.30N 066-33.00E
> 24-10.30N 066-27.00E
> 
> SAFETY HEIGHT: 4,000 FEET
> 
> 4. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED DANGER
> AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE (.)
> 
> 5. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 301800 UTC MAR 2018.


Can you elaborate the last line for me, Please sir???


----------



## Arsalan

Arsalan said:


> *Related to on going exercises it seems.*
> 
> SECURITE
> 
> 231500 UTC FEB 2018
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 052/18 (.) PAKISTAN (.) APPROACHES TO KARACHI (.)
> CHARTS PAK 33, PAK 57 (INT 751), PAK 58 (INT 7019), BA 38 AND 707(.)
> 
> 2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT SURFACE AND ANTI AIRCRAFT LIVE
> FIRING BETWEEN 0400 TO 1700 UTC FROM 01-02, 05-09, 12-16, 19-22
> AND 26-30 MAR 2018 IN FOLLOWING AREAS:
> 
> AREA BRAVO
> 
> 24-19.00N 066-58.00E
> 24-00.00N 066-39.00E
> 24-11.00N 066-27.00E
> 24-24.30N 066-42.00E
> 
> SAFETY HEIGHT: 40,000 FEET
> 
> 3. DEPTH CHARGE FIRING:
> 
> AREA BRAVO – 1
> 
> 24-16.18N 066-20.50E
> 24-22.00N 066-27.00E
> 24-16.30N 066-33.00E
> 24-10.30N 066-27.00E
> 
> SAFETY HEIGHT: 4,000 FEET
> 
> 4. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED DANGER
> AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE (.)
> 
> 5. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 301800 UTC MAR 2018.


Point 5 you mean?
These are self-cancellation messages. The warning issues will expire of the mentioned time, in this case, 301800 UTC Mar 2018.


----------



## mkiyani

@MOD plz close this thread.. no Test .. every time some posts here i think may be test happened..


----------



## The Deterrent

*Pakistan Navy issues Navigational Warning*

SECURITE

281500 UTC FEB 2018

NAVAREA IX (.) 054/18 (.) PAKISTAN (.) APPROACHES TO
KARACHI (.) CHARTS PAK 33, 57 (INT 751), 58 (INT 7019),
BA 38, 707 AND 4705 (.)

2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT MISSILE AND GUNNERY FIRING
WITH LIVE AMMUNITION ON *05 AND 06 MAR 2018* BETWEEN 0500 TO
1000 UTC IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:

(A) 25-11N 066-04E
(B) 25-07N 066-17E
(C) 24-35N 065-34E
(D) 24-35N 066-24E
(E) 23-00N 065-11E
(F) 23-00N 067-02E

*SAFETY HEIGHT: 22500 FEET*

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER
ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 061100 UTC MAR 2018.






https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20180228SEC 054.txt






Probable PN exercises involving Air/Ship-launched AShMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Deterrent

*Pakistan Navy issues Navigational Warning*

SECURITE

081500 UTC MAR 2018

NAVAREA IX (.) 062/18 (.)ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.)
CHARTS PAK 33, 57 (INT 751), 58 (INT 7019), BA 38,
707 AND 4705 (.)

2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0400 TO
0900 UTC ON *10 AND 11 MAR 2018* IN AREA BOUNDED BY 
FOLLOWING COORDINATES:

25-30N 066-00E
23-30N 066-00E
23-30N 063-35E
25-30N 063-35E

*SAFETY HEIGHT: 22,500 FEET*

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT 
TO ENTER ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED 
DATES AND TIME.

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 111000 UTC MAR 18.

5. CANCEL NAVAREA IX WARNING 060 OF 2018.
*




https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20180308SEC 062.txt




*
_Note: The measurement line is for illustrative purposes only, and does not represents the range or path of anything._

Third trial of Zarb (C-602) Coastal AShCM coming up.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JamD

The Deterrent said:


> *Pakistan Navy issues Navigational Warning*
> 
> SECURITE
> 
> 081500 UTC MAR 2018
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 062/18 (.)ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.)
> CHARTS PAK 33, 57 (INT 751), 58 (INT 7019), BA 38,
> 707 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0400 TO
> 0900 UTC ON *10 AND 11 MAR 2018* IN AREA BOUNDED BY
> FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> 25-30N 066-00E
> 23-30N 066-00E
> 23-30N 063-35E
> 25-30N 063-35E
> 
> *SAFETY HEIGHT: 22,500 FEET*
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT
> TO ENTER ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED
> DATES AND TIME.
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 111000 UTC MAR 18.
> 
> 5. CANCEL NAVAREA IX WARNING 060 OF 2018.
> *
> View attachment 458360
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20180308SEC 062.txt
> 
> View attachment 458361
> *
> _Note: The measurement line is for illustrative purposes only, and does not represents the range or path of anything._
> 
> Third trial of Zarb (C-602) Coastal AShCM coming up.



Why the safety height of 22,500 ft if it is only Zarb? The same safety height was in place for the series that included JF-17 launched C-802A. Perhaps some air launched systems will also be tested.


----------



## The Accountant

JamD said:


> Why the safety height of 22,500 ft if it is only Zarb? The same safety height was in place for the series that included JF-17 launched C-802A. Perhaps some air launched systems will also be tested.


Or may be we are testing short-range anti-ship ballistic missile


----------



## monitor

The Deterrent said:


> *Pakistan Navy issues Navigational Warning*
> 
> SECURITE
> 
> 081500 UTC MAR 2018
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 062/18 (.)ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.)
> CHARTS PAK 33, 57 (INT 751), 58 (INT 7019), BA 38,
> 707 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0400 TO
> 0900 UTC ON *10 AND 11 MAR 2018* IN AREA BOUNDED BY
> FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> 25-30N 066-00E
> 23-30N 066-00E
> 23-30N 063-35E
> 25-30N 063-35E
> 
> *SAFETY HEIGHT: 22,500 FEET*
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT
> TO ENTER ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED
> DATES AND TIME.
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 111000 UTC MAR 18.
> 
> 5. CANCEL NAVAREA IX WARNING 060 OF 2018.
> *
> View attachment 458360
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20180308SEC 062.txt
> 
> View attachment 458361
> *
> _Note: The measurement line is for illustrative purposes only, and does not represents the range or path of anything._
> 
> Third trial of Zarb (C-602) Coastal AShCM coming up.




Why again third test so soon ? Earlier test wasn't satisfying or any improvement coming?


----------



## The Accountant

Repititive tests are a good sign ... In case of failure they would have been back to square one ... Normally back to back tests are planned in stage wise manner however due to extreme secrecy we do not know what is going on ... It could be a possiblity that all these are independent unrelated tests of different weapon systems


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

It's called fine tuning


----------



## CHACHA"G"

May be navy want to operationalise this ASAP..........


monitor said:


> Why again third test so soon ? Earlier test wasn't satisfying or any improvement coming?


----------



## The Deterrent

JamD said:


> Why the safety height of 22,500 ft if it is only Zarb? The same safety height was in place for the series that included JF-17 launched C-802A.


For fighter escort.


monitor said:


> Why again third test so soon ? Earlier test wasn't satisfying or any improvement coming?


There's probably a good reason why C-802 is still C-802 (so far) but C-602 became Zarb.


----------



## Bratva

The Deterrent said:


> For fighter escort.
> 
> *There's probably a good reason why C-802 is still C-802 (so far) but C-602 became Zarb.*



Meaning ?


----------



## syed_yusuf

it seems like that this next test is for Zarb missile.


----------



## Arsalan

Bratva said:


> Meaning ?


In-house manufacturing! While we have some C802 in stock, C-602s are being PRODUCED!


----------



## JamD

For some reason a new navarea warning was issued with the same area and times of the previous divided into two with different safety heights.

@The Deterrent thoughts?


SECURITE

091500 UTC MAR 2018

NAVAREA IX (.) 065/18 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN
(.) CHARTS PAK 33, 57 (INT 751), 58 (INT 7019),
BA 38, 707 AND 4705 (.)

2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT MISSILE AND GUNNERY
FIRINGS WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0400 TO 0900 UTC
ON 10 AND 11 MAR 2018 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING
COORDINATES:

AREA – 1
25-30N 066-00E
25-00N 066-00E
25-00N 063-35E
25-30N 063-35E
SAFETY HEIGHT: 12,000 FEET

AREA – 2

25-00N 066-00E
23-30N 066-00E
23-30N 063-35E
25-00N 063-35E
SAFETY HEIGHT: 22,500 FEET

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO
ENTER ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME.

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 111000 UTC MAR 2018.

5. CANCEL NAVAREA IX WARNING 062 OF 2018.





https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20180309SEC 065.txt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

JamD said:


> For some reason a new navarea warning was issued with the same area and times of the previous divided into two with different safety heights.
> 
> @The Deterrent thoughts?
> 
> 
> SECURITE
> 
> 091500 UTC MAR 2018
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 065/18 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN
> (.) CHARTS PAK 33, 57 (INT 751), 58 (INT 7019),
> BA 38, 707 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT MISSILE AND GUNNERY
> FIRINGS WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0400 TO 0900 UTC
> ON 10 AND 11 MAR 2018 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING
> COORDINATES:
> 
> AREA – 1
> 25-30N 066-00E
> 25-00N 066-00E
> 25-00N 063-35E
> 25-30N 063-35E
> SAFETY HEIGHT: 12,000 FEET
> 
> AREA – 2
> 
> 25-00N 066-00E
> 23-30N 066-00E
> 23-30N 063-35E
> 25-00N 063-35E
> SAFETY HEIGHT: 22,500 FEET
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO
> ENTER ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME.
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 111000 UTC MAR 2018.
> 
> 5. CANCEL NAVAREA IX WARNING 062 OF 2018.
> 
> View attachment 458691
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20180309SEC 065.txt
> View attachment 458693


Yeah I saw in this in the morning, thought another area has been added to the enclosure, but it turned out to be the same with different safety heights.

I don't really know why, maybe some flights needed access over the smaller area at that altitude and they issued a modified warning for that. It probably has nothing to do with the test itself (as in any other system tested instead or something like that).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

Quite a few live fire exercises have been carried out over past few days, sharing nav. area warning for all of them is not important since these were mostly anti aircraft gun firing exercises. 

This however is interesting because it is related to Oman (not Pakistan). Please note that Pakistan navy is responsible for issuing security and NAVAREA warnings for NAVAREA IX which goes beyond our borders! 


SECURITE

090300 UTC APR 2018

NAVAREA IX (.) 089/18 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) OMAN (.)
CHARTS BA 707, 3785, 4071 AND 4705 (.)

2. MISSILE FIRING EXERCISES WILL BE CARRIED OUT
BETWEEN 0800 TO 1700 UTC ON 12 APR 2018 IN AREA
BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:

(A) 20-43 N 059-31 E
(B) 20-27 N 059-51 E
(C) 19-52 N 060-12 E
(D) 18-26 N 059-06 E
(E) 19-03 N 058-13 E

SAFETY HIEGHT: 30000 FEET

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED
DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE.

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 121800 UTC APR 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Deterrent

*NOTAMs for potential ballistic missile flight tests issued*

(A0335/18 NOTAMN
Q)OPKR/QARLC/IV/NBO/E/000/090/
A)OPKR
*B)1804100400 C)1804110800*
*D)ON 10TH AND 11TH APRIL BTN 0400-0800*
E)FOLLOWING ROUTE SEGMENTS OF INTERNATIONAL ATS ROUTES WITHIN KARACHI
FIR WILL NOT BE AVBL FM GND TO FL90 DUE OPERATIONAL REASONS:

INTERNATIONAL ATS ROUTE ROUTE SEGMENT
======================= =============
G210 DOSTI-KAJAL
G208 PUNEL-BINUR
A325 PUNEL-JI
A454 PUNEL-PARET
F)GND G)FL90)
*https://www.caapakistan.com.pk/upload/Notams/A0335-18.txt*

(A0349/18 NOTAMR A0348/18
Q)OPKR/QARLC/IV/NBO/E/000/250/
A)OPKR
*B)1804120400 C)1804131200*
D)BTN 0400-1200 DLY
E)FLW RTE SEGMENTS ON INTL ATS RTE WILL NOT BE AVBL DUE TO
OPERATIONAL REASON.

INTL ATS RTE RTE SEGMENT
============  ===========
A791/R462 JI - LAKIV
A325 PARET - JI
B505 APELO - PASNI

ALTERNATE ATS ROUTE:-
====================
I) APELO/JI-(252024N 0620748E)-PASNI-LAKIV-KA-KC.
II) KC-BEGIM-PARET-(252024N 0620748E)-JI.

GAWADAR BOUND FLIGHTS MAY BE ACCOMMODATED WITH PRIOR
COORDINATION WITH KARACHI ACC.
F)SFC G)FL250)
*https://www.caapakistan.com.pk/upload/Notams/A0349-18.txt*


(A0357/18 NOTAMR A0336/18
Q)OPKR/QARLC/IV/NBO/E/000/090/
A)OPKR
*B)1804140400 C)1804140800*
D)ON 14TH APRIL BTN 0400-0800
E)FOLLOWING ROUTE SEGMENTS OF INTERNATIONAL ATS ROUTES WITHIN KARACHI
FIR WILL NOT BE AVBL FM GND TO FL90 DUE OPERATIONAL REASONS:

INTERNATIONAL ATS ROUTE ROUTE SEGMENT
======================= =============
G210 DOSTI-KAJAL
A454 MELOM-PARET
A325 MELOM-JI
G208 MELOM-BINUR
A791 R462 JI-KA
G216 LAKIV-KA
F)GND G)FL90)
*https://www.caapakistan.com.pk/upload/Notams/A0357-18.txt
*
The NOTAMs have been issued for 10-14 April 2018. Similar NOTAMs have been issued in the past for ballistic missile tests, however nothing may happen as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JamD

EDIT: NOT FOR PAKISTANI TEST

SECURITE

090300 UTC APR 2018

NAVAREA IX (.) 089/18 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) OMAN (.)
CHARTS BA 707, 3785, 4071 AND 4705 (.)

2. MISSILE FIRING EXERCISES WILL BE CARRIED OUT
BETWEEN 0800 TO 1700 UTC ON 12 APR 2018 IN AREA
BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:

(A) 20-43 N 059-31 E
(B) 20-27 N 059-51 E
(C) 19-52 N 060-12 E
(D) 18-26 N 059-06 E
(E) 19-03 N 058-13 E

SAFETY HIEGHT: 30000 FEET

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED
DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE.

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 121800 UTC APR 2018.

https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20180409SEC 089.txt


----------



## Dazzler

JamD said:


> SECURITE
> 
> 090300 UTC APR 2018
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 089/18 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) OMAN (.)
> CHARTS BA 707, 3785, 4071 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. MISSILE FIRING EXERCISES WILL BE CARRIED OUT
> BETWEEN 0800 TO 1700 UTC ON 12 APR 2018 IN AREA
> BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> (A) 20-43 N 059-31 E
> (B) 20-27 N 059-51 E
> (C) 19-52 N 060-12 E
> (D) 18-26 N 059-06 E
> (E) 19-03 N 058-13 E
> 
> SAFETY HIEGHT: 30000 FEET
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE.
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 121800 UTC APR 2018.
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20180409SEC 089.txt
> 
> Somniani (the area seems wrong for a launch from Sonmiani) but I don't know of any other known launch site that would make sense. It would either have to be really up north or in Balochistan.
> View attachment 465002



Harba or Babur 3, nope, they'll not go that altitude. It's something else this time.


----------



## Salza

Ababeel ?


----------



## Maarkhoor

Dazzler said:


> Harba or Babur 3, nope, they'll not go that altitude. It's something else this time.


Shaheen 1A, probably.


----------



## Dazzler

Salman Zahidi said:


> Ababeel ?


Nah, insufficient range for ababeel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Dazzler said:


> Nah, insufficient range for ababeel.



hmmm ok ! with new sophisticated tracking system in place, all kind of missiles, from shorter to longer range, in arsenals will be tested for perfect validation and improvement moving forward


----------



## The Deterrent

JamD said:


> SECURITE
> 
> 090300 UTC APR 2018
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 089/18 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) OMAN (.)
> CHARTS BA 707, 3785, 4071 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. MISSILE FIRING EXERCISES WILL BE CARRIED OUT
> BETWEEN 0800 TO 1700 UTC ON 12 APR 2018 IN AREA
> BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> (A) 20-43 N 059-31 E
> (B) 20-27 N 059-51 E
> (C) 19-52 N 060-12 E
> (D) 18-26 N 059-06 E
> (E) 19-03 N 058-13 E
> 
> SAFETY HIEGHT: 30000 FEET
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE.
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 121800 UTC APR 2018.
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20180409SEC 089.txt
> 
> Somniani (the area seems wrong for a launch from Sonmiani) but I don't know of any other known launch site that would make sense. It would either have to be really up north or in Balochistan.
> View attachment 465002


Misleading illustration. This specific warning has not been issued by Pakistan (however as @Arsalan mentioned, PN publishes it because its the NAVAREA IX custodian), and pertains to Oman (that's why its directly off the coast of Oman). It is for AShM firing within the enclosed area.

There is neither any safety corridor extending from Pakistan to that area, nor can Pakistan conduct missile firing that close to another country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arsalan

JamD said:


> SECURITE
> 
> 090300 UTC APR 2018
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 089/18 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) OMAN (.)
> CHARTS BA 707, 3785, 4071 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. MISSILE FIRING EXERCISES WILL BE CARRIED OUT
> BETWEEN 0800 TO 1700 UTC ON 12 APR 2018 IN AREA
> BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> (A) 20-43 N 059-31 E
> (B) 20-27 N 059-51 E
> (C) 19-52 N 060-12 E
> (D) 18-26 N 059-06 E
> (E) 19-03 N 058-13 E
> 
> SAFETY HIEGHT: 30000 FEET
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE.
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 121800 UTC APR 2018.
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20180409SEC 089.txt
> 
> Somniani (the area seems wrong for a launch from Sonmiani) but I don't know of any other known launch site that would make sense. It would either have to be really up north or in Balochistan.
> View attachment 465002


Inst it the same warning i shared above?



Arsalan said:


> Quite a few live fire exercises have been carried out over past few days, sharing nav. area warning for all of them is not important since these were mostly anti aircraft gun firing exercises.
> 
> This however is interesting because it is related to Oman (not Pakistan). Please note that Pakistan navy is responsible for issuing security and NAVAREA warnings for NAVAREA IX which goes beyond our borders!
> 
> 
> SECURITE
> 
> 090300 UTC APR 2018
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 089/18 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) OMAN (.)
> CHARTS BA 707, 3785, 4071 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. MISSILE FIRING EXERCISES WILL BE CARRIED OUT
> BETWEEN 0800 TO 1700 UTC ON 12 APR 2018 IN AREA
> BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> (A) 20-43 N 059-31 E
> (B) 20-27 N 059-51 E
> (C) 19-52 N 060-12 E
> (D) 18-26 N 059-06 E
> (E) 19-03 N 058-13 E
> 
> SAFETY HIEGHT: 30000 FEET
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE.
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 121800 UTC APR 2018.


Please note that this is for OMAN!Not issues by PAKISTAN.
As mentioned, NAVAREA IX is responsibility area of Pak Navy and they issue these warnings for the whole area which goes beyond our borders.This particular one is not related to us but Oman!

@Dazzler @Salman Zahidi @Maarkhoor



The Deterrent said:


> *NOTAMs for potential ballistic missile flight tests issued*
> 
> (A0335/18 NOTAMN
> Q)OPKR/QARLC/IV/NBO/E/000/090/
> A)OPKR
> *B)1804100400 C)1804110800*
> *D)ON 10TH AND 11TH APRIL BTN 0400-0800*
> E)FOLLOWING ROUTE SEGMENTS OF INTERNATIONAL ATS ROUTES WITHIN KARACHI
> FIR WILL NOT BE AVBL FM GND TO FL90 DUE OPERATIONAL REASONS:
> 
> INTERNATIONAL ATS ROUTE ROUTE SEGMENT
> ======================= =============
> G210 DOSTI-KAJAL
> G208 PUNEL-BINUR
> A325 PUNEL-JI
> A454 PUNEL-PARET
> F)GND G)FL90)
> *https://www.caapakistan.com.pk/upload/Notams/A0335-18.txt*
> 
> (A0349/18 NOTAMR A0348/18
> Q)OPKR/QARLC/IV/NBO/E/000/250/
> A)OPKR
> *B)1804120400 C)1804131200*
> D)BTN 0400-1200 DLY
> E)FLW RTE SEGMENTS ON INTL ATS RTE WILL NOT BE AVBL DUE TO
> OPERATIONAL REASON.
> 
> INTL ATS RTE RTE SEGMENT
> ============ ===========
> A791/R462 JI - LAKIV
> A325 PARET - JI
> B505 APELO - PASNI
> 
> ALTERNATE ATS ROUTE:-
> ====================
> I) APELO/JI-(252024N 0620748E)-PASNI-LAKIV-KA-KC.
> II) KC-BEGIM-PARET-(252024N 0620748E)-JI.
> 
> GAWADAR BOUND FLIGHTS MAY BE ACCOMMODATED WITH PRIOR
> COORDINATION WITH KARACHI ACC.
> F)SFC G)FL250)
> *https://www.caapakistan.com.pk/upload/Notams/A0349-18.txt*
> 
> 
> (A0357/18 NOTAMR A0336/18
> Q)OPKR/QARLC/IV/NBO/E/000/090/
> A)OPKR
> *B)1804140400 C)1804140800*
> D)ON 14TH APRIL BTN 0400-0800
> E)FOLLOWING ROUTE SEGMENTS OF INTERNATIONAL ATS ROUTES WITHIN KARACHI
> FIR WILL NOT BE AVBL FM GND TO FL90 DUE OPERATIONAL REASONS:
> 
> INTERNATIONAL ATS ROUTE ROUTE SEGMENT
> ======================= =============
> G210 DOSTI-KAJAL
> A454 MELOM-PARET
> A325 MELOM-JI
> G208 MELOM-BINUR
> A791 R462 JI-KA
> G216 LAKIV-KA
> F)GND G)FL90)
> *https://www.caapakistan.com.pk/upload/Notams/A0357-18.txt
> *
> The NOTAMs have been issued for 10-14 April 2018. Similar NOTAMs have been issued in the past for ballistic missile tests, however nothing may happen as well.


There was no corresponding NAVAREA warning issues, not sure if this is related to any tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JamD

The Deterrent said:


> Misleading illustration. This specific warning has not been issued by Pakistan (however as @Arsalan mentioned, PN publishes it because its the NAVAREA IX custodian), and pertains to Oman (that's why its directly off the coast of Oman). It is for AShM firing within the enclosed area.
> 
> There is neither any safety corridor extending from Pakistan to that area, nor can Pakistan conduct missile firing that close to another country.



That explains a lot. I got too excited and didn't read carefully. Sorry.



Arsalan said:


> Quite a few live fire exercises have been carried out over past few days, sharing nav. area warning for all of them is not important since these were mostly anti aircraft gun firing exercises.
> 
> This however is interesting because it is related to Oman (not Pakistan). Please note that Pakistan navy is responsible for issuing security and NAVAREA warnings for NAVAREA IX which goes beyond our borders!
> 
> 
> SECURITE
> 
> 090300 UTC APR 2018
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 089/18 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) OMAN (.)
> CHARTS BA 707, 3785, 4071 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. MISSILE FIRING EXERCISES WILL BE CARRIED OUT
> BETWEEN 0800 TO 1700 UTC ON 12 APR 2018 IN AREA
> BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> (A) 20-43 N 059-31 E
> (B) 20-27 N 059-51 E
> (C) 19-52 N 060-12 E
> (D) 18-26 N 059-06 E
> (E) 19-03 N 058-13 E
> 
> SAFETY HIEGHT: 30000 FEET
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE.
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 121800 UTC APR 2018.



My apologies I did not see this.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Arsalan said:


> is related to Oman (


Did Oman going to test something?


----------



## Mrc

Maarkhoor said:


> Did Oman going to test something?




Really doubt they have any thing to test

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Maarkhoor said:


> Did Oman going to test something?


The designated area indicate normal/routine live firing exercise only



Mrc said:


> Really doubt they have any thing to test


They have a lot of Indian stuff stationed there 



JamD said:


> That explains a lot. I got too excited and didn't read carefully. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies I did not see this.


Absolutely no issue at all!


----------



## Safriz

JamD said:


> That explains a lot. I got too excited and didn't read carefully. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies I did not see this.


You should drown in shame for this unforgivable mistake


----------



## JamD

SECURITE

111500 UTC APR 2018

NAVAREA IX (.) 094/18 (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS PAK 33,
57 (INT 751), 58 (INT 7019), BA 707 AND 4705 (.)

2. NAVAL FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0400 TO
0800 UTC ON 13 TO 14 APR 2018 IN AREA BOUNDED BY
FOLLOWING COORDINATES:

25-23.35N 065-39.09E
25-04.26N 065-39.09E
25-23.35N 064-49.74E
25-04.26N 064-49.74E

ALTITUDE: 2500 METERS

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT
TO ENTER ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED
DATES AND TIME.

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 140900 UTC APR 2018.

https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20180411SEC 094.txt


----------



## Sulman Badshah

JamD said:


> SECURITE
> 
> 111500 UTC APR 2018
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 094/18 (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS PAK 33,
> 57 (INT 751), 58 (INT 7019), BA 707 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. NAVAL FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0400 TO
> 0800 UTC ON 13 TO 14 APR 2018 IN AREA BOUNDED BY
> FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> 25-23.35N 065-39.09E
> 25-04.26N 065-39.09E
> 25-23.35N 064-49.74E
> 25-04.26N 064-49.74E
> 
> ALTITUDE: 2500 METERS
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT
> TO ENTER ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED
> DATES AND TIME.
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 140900 UTC APR 2018.
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20180411SEC 094.txt
> 
> View attachment 465638


Looks like firing drill


----------



## JamD

Sulman Badshah said:


> Looks like firing drill


In hindsight it was the Babur launch I think.


----------



## Bratva

JamD said:


> In hindsight it was the Babur launch I think.



I Guess they tested the Land-to-Sea Feature in that 90 KM corridor


----------



## BHarwana

SECURITE

251500 UTC MAY 2018

NAVAREA IX (.) 126/18 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) APPROACHES
TO KARACHI (.) CHARTS PAK 33, PAK 57 (INT 751), PAK 58
(INT 7019), BA 38 AND 707 (.)

2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT SURFACE AND ANTI AIRCRAFT
LIVE FIRING BETWEEN 0400 TO 1700 UTC FROM 01, 04-08, 11-13,
18-22 AND 25-29 JUNE 2018 IN FOLLOWING AREAS:

AREA BRAVO

24-19.00N 066-58.00E
24-00.00N 066-39.00E
24-11.00N 066-27.00E
24-24.30N 066-42.00E

SAFETY HEIGHT: 40,000 FEET

3. DEPTH CHARGE FIRING:

AREA BRAVO – 1

24-16.18N 066-20.50E
24-22.00N 066-27.00E
24-16.30N 066-33.00E
24-10.30N 066-27.00E

SAFETY HEIGHT: 4,000 FEET

4. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED
DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE

5. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 291800 UTC JUNE 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

I rather avoid commenting on this Navarea...They are sensitive to our comments. If we comment too much they dont release any news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

BHarwana said:


> SECURITE
> 
> 251500 UTC MAY 2018
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 126/18 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) APPROACHES
> TO KARACHI (.) CHARTS PAK 33, PAK 57 (INT 751), PAK 58
> (INT 7019), BA 38 AND 707 (.)
> 
> 2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT SURFACE AND ANTI AIRCRAFT
> LIVE FIRING BETWEEN 0400 TO 1700 UTC FROM 01, 04-08, 11-13,
> 18-22 AND 25-29 JUNE 2018 IN FOLLOWING AREAS:
> 
> AREA BRAVO
> 
> 24-19.00N 066-58.00E
> 24-00.00N 066-39.00E
> 24-11.00N 066-27.00E
> 24-24.30N 066-42.00E
> 
> SAFETY HEIGHT: 40,000 FEET
> 
> 3. DEPTH CHARGE FIRING:
> 
> AREA BRAVO – 1
> 
> 24-16.18N 066-20.50E
> 24-22.00N 066-27.00E
> 24-16.30N 066-33.00E
> 24-10.30N 066-27.00E
> 
> SAFETY HEIGHT: 4,000 FEET
> 
> 4. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE
> 
> 5. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 291800 UTC JUNE 2018.


On another thread Zahid Hamad was being quoted about a possible threat from Israel. Coincidence or a conspiracy theory?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Accountant

IceCold said:


> On another thread Zahid Hamad was being quoted about a possible threat from Israel. Coincidence or a conspiracy theory?


Conspiracy theory ... Currently israel is engaged at too many front they will not engage us directly ... For that purpose they are equiping india.


----------



## Army research

The Accountant said:


> Conspiracy theory ... Currently israel is engaged at two many front they will not engage us directly ... For that purpose they are equiping india.


Finally some one else also says this 
Kudos sir


----------



## PDF

The Accountant said:


> Conspiracy theory ... Currently israel is engaged at two many front they will not engage us directly ... For that purpose they are equiping india.


Its not that Israel is indirectly engaging us by using India, but rather India is seeking Israel to help them equip against us and Israel sees a good opportunity financially, diplomatically and militarily. Anyway, tweets unless from very credible source should not be considered significant and to be discussed.


----------



## The Accountant

M.Musa said:


> Its not that Israel is indirectly engaging us by using India, but rather India is seeking Israel to help them equip against us and Israel sees a good opportunity financially, diplomatically and militarily. Anyway, tweets unless from very credible source should not be considered significant and to be discussed.



Agreed on tweet part. however, I am sure that Israel want us to neutalize ... Dont you remember the day when israeli f16s landed in India to attack kahota ... It was india that denied to refuel the planes after attack ...


----------



## PDF

The Accountant said:


> Agreed on tweet part. however, I am sure that Israel want us to neutalize ... Dont you remember the day when israeli f16s landed in India to attack kahota ... It was india that denied to refuel the planes after attack ...


Israel will always welcome if Pakistan is neutralized and will not be reluctant to support anyone who wishes it. But, I don't think that now Israel can or will try anything like it did in 1980s. It has bigger fishes to fry. Anyway, we are diverting from the thread's main topic. We can discuss it further on another thread.


----------



## Zarvan

The Accountant said:


> Conspiracy theory ... Currently israel is engaged at too many front they will not engage us directly ... For that purpose they are equiping india.


I would have also taken it as a conspiracy theory but it seem reports are true. The joker is not that big of a joker to make that claim without having some solid report. I hate him for his sectarian bigotry but here is he is right


----------



## The Accountant

Zarvan said:


> I would have also taken it as a conspiracy theory but it seem reports are true. The joker is not that big of a joker to make that claim without having some solid report. I hate him for his sectarian bigotry but here is he is right


Do you have updates from other sources as well ?


----------



## Zarvan

The Accountant said:


> Do you have updates from other sources as well ?


Reports are looking to be true but could be for several reasons.


----------



## Riz

Zarvan said:


> Reports are looking to be true but could be for several reasons.


Do you think israel have the guts to challenge both china and pakistan same time? targeting gawadar means directly attack on china. .i dont think they are stupid enough to engage china right now


----------



## Zarvan

Riz said:


> Do you think israel have the guts to challenge both china and pakistan same time? targeting gawadar means directly attack on china. .i dont think they are stupid enough to engage china right now


No that is why I doubt that these subs are here to provoke us could be related to recent sea storm in Oman


----------



## BHarwana

SECURITE

141500 UTC JUN 2018

NAVAREA IX (.) 146/18 (.) PAKISTAN (.) GWADAR (.)
CHARTS PAK 26, PAK 27, PAK 33, PAK 45, PAK 57
(INT 751), PAK 58 (INT 7019) BA 38 AND 707 (.)

2. NAVAL UNITS WILL CARRY OUT AIR DEFENCE / ANTI
AIRCRAFT LIVE FIRING PRACTICE ON 20 AND 21 JUN 2018
FROM 0330-1100 UTC IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING
COORDINATES:

(A) 25-05.40N 062-11.45E
(B) 24-55.40N 062-11.45E
(C) 24-55.40N 062-30.00E
(D) 25-05.40N 062-30.00E

SAFETY RANGE: 18000 METRES
SAFETY HEIGHT: 22000 FEET

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED
DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE.

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 211200 UTC JUN 2018.

IT seems like a SAM test which missile will it be, the range is higher than HQ-7 so any one has any idea what will the Navy test?


----------



## Arsalan

BHarwana said:


> SECURITE
> 
> 141500 UTC JUN 2018
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 146/18 (.) PAKISTAN (.) GWADAR (.)
> CHARTS PAK 26, PAK 27, PAK 33, PAK 45, PAK 57
> (INT 751), PAK 58 (INT 7019) BA 38 AND 707 (.)
> 
> 2. NAVAL UNITS WILL CARRY OUT AIR DEFENCE / ANTI
> AIRCRAFT LIVE FIRING PRACTICE ON 20 AND 21 JUN 2018
> FROM 0330-1100 UTC IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING
> COORDINATES:
> 
> (A) 25-05.40N 062-11.45E
> (B) 24-55.40N 062-11.45E
> (C) 24-55.40N 062-30.00E
> (D) 25-05.40N 062-30.00E
> 
> SAFETY RANGE: 18000 METRES
> SAFETY HEIGHT: 22000 FEET
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE.
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 211200 UTC JUN 2018.
> 
> IT seems like a SAM test which missile will it be, the range is higher than HQ-7 so any one has any idea what will the Navy test?


Routine Anti-aircraft firing exercise.


----------



## JamD

Seaspark main choti si chingari (maybe).

SECURITE

301100 UTC OCT 2018

NAVAREA IX (.) 251/18 (.) PAKISTAN (.) APPROACHES TO KARACHI (.)
CHARTS PAK 33, 57 (INT 751), 58 (INT 7019), BA 38, 707 AND 4705

2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT MISSILE AND GUNNERY FIRING WITH LIVE
AMMUNITION ON 02 TO 05 NOV 2018 BETWEEN 0400 TO 1200 UTC IN AREA
BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:

(A) 25-00N 064-00E
(B) 25-00N 066-10E
(C) 23-05N 066-40E
(D) 23-05N 064-00E

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER ASSIGNED
DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 051300 UTC NOV 2018

https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20181030SEC 251.txt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

JamD said:


> Seaspark main choti si chingari (maybe).
> 
> SECURITE
> 
> 301100 UTC OCT 2018
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 251/18 (.) PAKISTAN (.) APPROACHES TO KARACHI (.)
> CHARTS PAK 33, 57 (INT 751), 58 (INT 7019), BA 38, 707 AND 4705
> 
> 2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT MISSILE AND GUNNERY FIRING WITH LIVE
> AMMUNITION ON 02 TO 05 NOV 2018 BETWEEN 0400 TO 1200 UTC IN AREA
> BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> (A) 25-00N 064-00E
> (B) 25-00N 066-10E
> (C) 23-05N 066-40E
> (D) 23-05N 064-00E
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 051300 UTC NOV 2018
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20181030SEC 251.txt
> 
> View attachment 510357


It will be the usual..."Taaeeein Taaaeiin....fisssshhhhhh"


----------



## Dazzler

Riz said:


> Do you think israel have the guts to challenge both china and pakistan same time? targeting gawadar means directly attack on china. .i dont think they are stupid enough to engage china right now



They dont use guts, but mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

Dazzler said:


> They dont use guts, but mind.


The mind deciphers if, how, when and where to take action, it takes guts to actually execute it or it remains a fantasy.


----------



## The Deterrent

*Pakistan Navy issues Navigational Warning*

SECURITE

181500 UTC FEB 2019

NAVAREA IX (.) 045/19 (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS PAK 33,
PAK 57 (INT 751), PAK 58 (INT 7019), BA 38 AND 707

2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT MISSILE AND GUNNERY
FIRING WITH LIVE AMMUNITION BETWEEN 0400 TO 1000 UTC
ON *21, 22 AND 23 FEB 2019* IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING
COORDINATES:

25-28N 063-19E
25-28N 066-07E
23-51N 066-07E
23-51N 063-19E

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED
DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 231100 UTC FEB 2019





https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20190218SEC 045 .txt






_Note: The measurement line is for illustrative purposes only, and does not represents the range or path of anything. Scheduled test-flights have nothing to do with the geo-political situation of the region, and do not signify any kind of war posturing._

Fourth trial of Zarb (C-602) Coastal AShCM coming up, just like the third one:



The Deterrent said:


> *Pakistan Navy issues Navigational Warning*
> 
> SECURITE
> 
> 081500 UTC MAR 2018
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 062/18 (.)ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.)
> CHARTS PAK 33, 57 (INT 751), 58 (INT 7019), BA 38,
> 707 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0400 TO
> 0900 UTC ON *10 AND 11 MAR 2018* IN AREA BOUNDED BY
> FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> 25-30N 066-00E
> 23-30N 066-00E
> 23-30N 063-35E
> 25-30N 063-35E
> 
> *SAFETY HEIGHT: 22,500 FEET*
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT
> TO ENTER ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED
> DATES AND TIME.
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 111000 UTC MAR 18.
> 
> 5. CANCEL NAVAREA IX WARNING 060 OF 2018.
> *
> View attachment 458360
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20180308SEC 062.txt
> 
> View attachment 458361
> *
> _Note: The measurement line is for illustrative purposes only, and does not represents the range or path of anything. _
> 
> Third trial of Zarb (C-602) Coastal AShCM coming up.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## IceCold

The Deterrent said:


> *Pakistan Navy issues Navigational Warning*
> 
> SECURITE
> 
> 181500 UTC FEB 2019
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 045/19 (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS PAK 33,
> PAK 57 (INT 751), PAK 58 (INT 7019), BA 38 AND 707
> 
> 2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT MISSILE AND GUNNERY
> FIRING WITH LIVE AMMUNITION BETWEEN 0400 TO 1000 UTC
> ON *21, 22 AND 23 FEB 2019* IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING
> COORDINATES:
> 
> 25-28N 063-19E
> 25-28N 066-07E
> 23-51N 066-07E
> 23-51N 063-19E
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 231100 UTC FEB 2019
> 
> View attachment 540071
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20190218SEC 045 .txt
> 
> View attachment 540072
> 
> 
> _Note: The measurement line is for illustrative purposes only, and does not represents the range or path of anything. Scheduled test-flights have nothing to do with the geo-political situation of the region, and do not signify any kind of war posturing._
> 
> Fourth trial of Zarb (C-602) Coastal AShCM coming up, just like the third one:


After a very long time.
Any update on Ababeel? It hasnt been fired for a long time after first trial?


----------



## graphican

Great news! Is Naval Babur missile being tested again?


----------



## Safriz

Where is Ababeel?
YOu cannt have a functional MIRV just sfter one test.


----------



## The Accountant

شاھین میزایل said:


> Where is Ababeel?
> YOu cannt have a functional MIRV just sfter one test.


First officially successful test ... by the way it is yet to be deployed ... i think we will see more test at the time of deployment


----------



## sparten

There have been a couple of Ababeel tests which were not announced.


----------



## Arsalan

sparten said:


> There have been a couple of Ababeel tests which were not announced.


No, that is wrong information.


----------



## sparten

Arsalan said:


> No, that is wrong information.


It’s from a US Airforce publication last year, gimme a bit of to find it.
These were the “6000 km” range warnings last year which saw no tests.


----------



## Safriz

sparten said:


> It’s from a US Airforce publication last year, gimme a bit of to find it.
> These were the “6000 km” range warnings last year which saw no tests.


6000 km ?
Please find the publication pronto


----------



## sparten

Not 6000 km missile range. 6000 km long exclusion zone.


----------



## AUz

sparten said:


> Not 6000 km missile range. 6000 km long exclusion zone.



Source?


----------



## Safriz

Another 
ٹائیں ٹائیں فش


----------



## JamD

SECURITE

081500 UTC MAR 2019

NAVAREA IX (.) 068/19 (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS PAK 33,
PAK 57 (INT 751), BA, 707, AND 4705(.)

2. FIRING OF UNDERWATER WEAPONS BY NAVAL SHIPS AND
AIRCRAFTS SCHEDULED FROM 090600 UTC TO 160600 UTC
MAR 19 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:

25-02N 062-18E
25-02N 065-10E
23-34N 062-18E
23-34N 065-10E

3. FIRING OF MISSILES BY NAVAL SHIPS AND
AIRCRAFTS SCHEDULED FROM 091200 UTC TO 121200 UTC
MAR 19 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:

23-17N 061-47E
23-17N 066-34E
21-48N 063-34E
19-03N 062-10E
19-03N 064-16E

4. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED
DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE.

5. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 161200 UTC MAR 2019


https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20190308SEC 068.txt

Interesting looking and quite large regions. Perhaps a full range test of Babur III (last test 29 March of last year).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taimoor Khan

JamD said:


> SECURITE
> 
> 081500 UTC MAR 2019
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 068/19 (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS PAK 33,
> PAK 57 (INT 751), BA, 707, AND 4705(.)
> 
> 2. FIRING OF UNDERWATER WEAPONS BY NAVAL SHIPS AND
> AIRCRAFTS SCHEDULED FROM 090600 UTC TO 160600 UTC
> MAR 19 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> 25-02N 062-18E
> 25-02N 065-10E
> 23-34N 062-18E
> 23-34N 065-10E
> 
> 3. FIRING OF MISSILES BY NAVAL SHIPS AND
> AIRCRAFTS SCHEDULED FROM 091200 UTC TO 121200 UTC
> MAR 19 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> 23-17N 061-47E
> 23-17N 066-34E
> 21-48N 063-34E
> 19-03N 062-10E
> 19-03N 064-16E
> 
> 4. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE.
> 
> 5. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 161200 UTC MAR 2019
> 
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20190308SEC 068.txt
> 
> Interesting looking and quite large region:
> 
> View attachment 545152




Interesting timing. 

What if there is an Indian asset in the region and get caught in this "test firing". Shit happens?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JamD

Taimoor Khan said:


> Interesting timing.
> 
> What if there is an Indian asset in the region and get caught in this "test firing". Shit happens?


Maybe a good plot for a movie. Not reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

JamD said:


> Maybe a good plot for a movie. Not reality.



The area is large and interesting. Just recently an Indian sub was caught in around the same area. Perhaps PN is telling hostile entities to get out of the area or they might come in harms way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

JamD said:


> SECURITE
> 
> 081500 UTC MAR 2019
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 068/19 (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS PAK 33,
> PAK 57 (INT 751), BA, 707, AND 4705(.)
> 
> 2. FIRING OF UNDERWATER WEAPONS BY NAVAL SHIPS AND
> AIRCRAFTS SCHEDULED FROM 090600 UTC TO 160600 UTC
> MAR 19 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> 25-02N 062-18E
> 25-02N 065-10E
> 23-34N 062-18E
> 23-34N 065-10E
> 
> 3. FIRING OF MISSILES BY NAVAL SHIPS AND
> AIRCRAFTS SCHEDULED FROM 091200 UTC TO 121200 UTC
> MAR 19 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> 23-17N 061-47E
> 23-17N 066-34E
> 21-48N 063-34E
> 19-03N 062-10E
> 19-03N 064-16E
> 
> 4. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE.
> 
> 5. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 161200 UTC MAR 2019
> 
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20190308SEC 068.txt
> 
> Interesting looking and quite large regions:
> 
> View attachment 545154



almost complete EEZ ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taimoor Khan

HRK said:


> almost complete EEZ ....



I think operation clean-up will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Taimoor Khan said:


> I think operation clean-up will happen.


in such limited time ... ??


----------



## Taimoor Khan

HRK said:


> in such limited time ... ??



They better get their rear end out of the area pronto.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JamD

JamD said:


> SECURITE
> 
> 081500 UTC MAR 2019
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 068/19 (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS PAK 33,
> PAK 57 (INT 751), BA, 707, AND 4705(.)
> 
> 2. FIRING OF UNDERWATER WEAPONS BY NAVAL SHIPS AND
> AIRCRAFTS SCHEDULED FROM 090600 UTC TO 160600 UTC
> MAR 19 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> 25-02N 062-18E
> 25-02N 065-10E
> 23-34N 062-18E
> 23-34N 065-10E
> 
> 3. FIRING OF MISSILES BY NAVAL SHIPS AND
> AIRCRAFTS SCHEDULED FROM 091200 UTC TO 121200 UTC
> MAR 19 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> 23-17N 061-47E
> 23-17N 066-34E
> 21-48N 063-34E
> 19-03N 062-10E
> 19-03N 064-16E
> 
> 4. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE.
> 
> 5. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 161200 UTC MAR 2019
> 
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20190308SEC 068.txt
> 
> Interesting looking and quite large regions. Perhaps a full range test of Babur III (last test 29 March of last year).
> 
> View attachment 545154



Corresponding NOTAM from CAA:
(A0259/19 NOTAMN
Q)OPKR/QRAXX////000/010/2502N06218E
A)OPKR
B)1903090600 C)1903160600
E)DUE TO DANGEROUS ACTIVITY AIRSPACE IS NOT AVBL IN
WITHIN FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
2502N 06218E
2502N 06510E
2334N 06510E
2334N 06218E

F)SFC G)1000FT)

https://www.caapakistan.com.pk/upload/Notams/A0259-19.TXT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

JamD said:


> SECURITE
> 
> 081500 UTC MAR 2019
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 068/19 (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS PAK 33,
> PAK 57 (INT 751), BA, 707, AND 4705(.)
> 
> 2. FIRING OF UNDERWATER WEAPONS BY NAVAL SHIPS AND
> AIRCRAFTS SCHEDULED FROM 090600 UTC TO 160600 UTC
> MAR 19 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> 25-02N 062-18E
> 25-02N 065-10E
> 23-34N 062-18E
> 23-34N 065-10E
> 
> 3. FIRING OF MISSILES BY NAVAL SHIPS AND
> AIRCRAFTS SCHEDULED FROM 091200 UTC TO 121200 UTC
> MAR 19 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> 23-17N 061-47E
> 23-17N 066-34E
> 21-48N 063-34E
> 19-03N 062-10E
> 19-03N 064-16E
> 
> 4. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE.
> 
> 5. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 161200 UTC MAR 2019
> 
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20190308SEC 068.txt
> 
> Interesting looking and quite large regions. Perhaps a full range test of Babur III (last test 29 March of last year).
> 
> View attachment 545288


from Somiani Range the distance is 800+ KM


----------



## JamD

HRK said:


> from Somiani Range the distance is 800+ KM


I think a whole bunch of stuff will be tested because:
1. The navwarning talks about underwater weapons fired from ships and aircraft (torpedoes perhaps) and missiles from ships and aircraft (Babur 3, Zarb, Harbah, C-802, some new toy)
2. The navwarning and notam are for one entire week.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Deterrent

Expect a large scale naval exercise including a display of firepower comprising of weapon systems of all types at Pakistan Navy's disposal.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dazzler

WTF is that??


----------



## JamD

JamD said:


> SECURITE
> 
> 081500 UTC MAR 2019
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 068/19 (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS PAK 33,
> PAK 57 (INT 751), BA, 707, AND 4705(.)
> 
> 2. FIRING OF UNDERWATER WEAPONS BY NAVAL SHIPS AND
> AIRCRAFTS SCHEDULED FROM 090600 UTC TO 160600 UTC
> MAR 19 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> 25-02N 062-18E
> 25-02N 065-10E
> 23-34N 062-18E
> 23-34N 065-10E
> 
> 3. FIRING OF MISSILES BY NAVAL SHIPS AND
> AIRCRAFTS SCHEDULED FROM 091200 UTC TO 121200 UTC
> MAR 19 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> 23-17N 061-47E
> 23-17N 066-34E
> 21-48N 063-34E
> 19-03N 062-10E
> 19-03N 064-16E
> 
> 4. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE.
> 
> 5. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 161200 UTC MAR 2019
> 
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20190308SEC 068.txt
> 
> Interesting looking and quite large regions. Perhaps a full range test of Babur III (last test 29 March of last year).
> 
> View attachment 545288





JamD said:


> Corresponding NOTAM from CAA:
> (A0259/19 NOTAMN
> Q)OPKR/QRAXX////000/010/2502N06218E
> A)OPKR
> B)1903090600 C)1903160600
> E)DUE TO DANGEROUS ACTIVITY AIRSPACE IS NOT AVBL IN
> WITHIN FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 2502N 06218E
> 2502N 06510E
> 2334N 06510E
> 2334N 06218E
> 
> F)SFC G)1000FT)
> 
> https://www.caapakistan.com.pk/upload/Notams/A0259-19.TXT





Dazzler said:


> WTF is that??



Already posted and discussed. CAA NOTAM corresponding to navarea warning issued by PN.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

HRK said:


> from Somiani Range the distance is 800+ KM


It is most likely going to be a ship launched AShM. 

Lets see!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

submarine launch ballistic missile with 3000km range is needed by Pakistan immediately to ensure credible deterrence against india

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CHACHA"G"

Yaseen1 said:


> submarine launch ballistic missile with 3000km range is needed by Pakistan immediately to ensure credible deterrence against india


For that we need Ballistic Missile Sub (VLS) . . . Conventional or nuclear power

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Riz

CHACHA"G" said:


> For that we need Ballistic Missile Sub (VLS) . . . Conventional or nuclear power


Our new Chinese subs will have these capabilities ??


----------



## CHACHA"G"

Riz said:


> Our new Chinese subs will have these capabilities ??


6 of Them wont , , but , To many rumours for other 2 , maybe 2 will come .. that is big maybe . And if you look at price (5 billion) that too put some extra life in those rumours .. 
A proper 3rd strike capability will not(cannot) be achieved without having Ships able to launch Missiles and Subs able to launch Missiles .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JamD

شاھین میزایل said:


> Another
> ٹائیں ٹائیں فش


+1


----------



## Bratva

@JamD @HRK @The Deterrent @Arsalan Interesting turns of events. India has placed it's Aircraft carrier, nuclear sub and major sea assets in northern Arabian sea right before tomorrow major exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

JamD said:


> I think a whole bunch of stuff will be tested because:
> 1. The navwarning talks about underwater weapons fired from ships and aircraft (torpedoes perhaps) and missiles from ships and aircraft (Babur 3, Zarb, Harbah, C-802, some new toy)
> 2. The navwarning and notam are for one entire week.



NOTAM is released just to keep those Subs and aircraft carrier in there boundaries.


----------



## JamD

Bratva said:


> @JamD @HRK @The Deterrent @Arsalan Interesting turns of events. India has placed it's Aircraft carrier, nuclear sub and major sea assets in northern Arabian sea right before tomorrow major exercise


Which exercise? The navarea warnings were for last week and ended Saturday morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108099087977590784
@The Deterrent


----------



## Safriz

Riz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108099087977590784
> @The Deterrent


Very small area........


----------



## Riz

شاھین میزایل said:


> Very small area........


But what will be that ?? Any idia??


----------



## Sentinal_Sarosh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ultima Thule

Sentinal_Sarosh said:


> View attachment 547828


 this thread Should be in Strategic defense section this is PAF section @Sentinal_Sarosh 
@waz @The Eagle @Horus please move this thread in correct section, thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## crankthatskunk

Sentinal_Sarosh said:


> View attachment 547828



Shaheen III?


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Sentinal_Sarosh said:


> View attachment 547828


TIPU or Babur III


----------



## AUz

Foxtrot Delta said:


> TIPU or Babur III



Babur 3 is sub marine launched. They are firing it from sea to the range?


There is no tipu lol


----------



## I S I

crankthatskunk said:


> Shaheen III?


Ballistic Missiles are tested over oceans. Not lands.

Moat probably a Air Launched Cruise Missile or testing PL15 from JF17


----------



## PakSword

Bahadur Shah Zafar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sentinal_Sarosh

I S I said:


> Ballistic Missiles are tested over oceans. Not lands.
> 
> *Somiani* (Urdu: *سونمیانی*‎) is a coastal town in the southeast of Balochistan province in Pakistan,


----------



## I S I

PakSword said:


> Bahadur Shah Zafar


Qaim Ali Shah






Sentinal_Sarosh said:


> .


 oh seems like a ballistic missile then.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

I S I said:


> Qaim Ali Shah


missile kabhi phatay ga hi nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

PakSword said:


> missile kabhi phatay ga hi nahi


Land bhi Mars par hoga.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

I S I said:


> Land bhi Mars par hoga.


India ki iss ke phatney se nahi iss ke India main land karney se phatay gi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

PakSword said:


> India ki iss ke phatney se nahi iss ke India main land karney se phatay gi


Land karte hi bolega ke 14 august mubarak ho Pakistanio.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule

I S I said:


> oh seems like a ballistic missile then.


When our BM program were initiated testing of earlier BM had been land to land like S-1/S-2 Ghauri series/ Ghaznavi etc etc @I S I sir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fitpOsitive

Sentinal_Sarosh said:


> View attachment 547828



Some missile that will tell India that yes we can sink you aircraft carrier.

But what I really want is, Pakistan should test ICBM to convey a msg to USA that if USA tried to cross the line, we will cross it within no time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ultima Thule

fitpOsitive said:


> Some missile that will tell India that yes we can sink you aircraft carrier.
> 
> But what I really want is, Pakistan should test ICBM to convey a msg to USA that if USA tried to cross the line, we will cross it within no time.


And bring lot of hard sanctions like Iran/North Korea have @fitpOsitive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

pakistanipower said:


> And bring lot of hard sanctions like Iran/North Korea have @fitpOsitive


Sanctions are better than distraction.


----------



## Ultima Thule

fitpOsitive said:


> Sanctions are better than distraction.


And doom as a country, get real bro ICBM is not necessary for Pakistan @fitpOsitive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

pakistanipower said:


> And bring lot of hard sanctions like Iran/North Korea have @fitpOsitive


India also has Agni V. Has India been sactioned?


----------



## Mentee

fitpOsitive said:


> But what I really want is, Pakistan should test ICBM to convey a msg to USA that if USA tried to cross the line, we will cross it within no time.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ultima Thule

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> India also has Agni V. Has India been sactioned?


Does we have main enemy other than like India, Their Agni-V is for China intended, do you think what is thre consequences for threatening USA with ICBM, in the front of USA military might we are nothing, get real bro @Syed Hammad Ahmed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> India also has Agni V. Has India been sactioned?


My cousins have guns but they don't go around issuing threats to the dpo that these are for you

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## crankthatskunk

I S I said:


> Qaim Ali Shah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh seems like a ballistic missile then.



In the current scenario there could be too possibilities, long range ballistic missile or long range air to sea or air to land missile. 
Long range to deter Israel, France etc. and some Indian specific deterrence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawad alam

fitpOsitive said:


> Some missile that will tell India that yes we can sink you aircraft carrier.
> 
> But what I really want is, Pakistan should test ICBM to convey a msg to USA that if USA tried to cross the line, we will cross it within no time.


Atleast Ababeel with extended range upto 3000 km.


----------



## Comet

crankthatskunk said:


> In the current scenario there could be too possibilities, long range ballistic missile or long range air to sea or air to land missile.
> Long range to deter Israel, France etc. and some Indian specific deterrence.


Yeh France kahan se aagya kahani mien?


----------



## crankthatskunk

Comet said:


> Yeh France kahan se aagya kahani mien?



Didn't you read the news!! France is hands in gloves with India.


----------



## Ultima Thule

crankthatskunk said:


> Didn't you read the news!! France is hands in gloves with India.


 not possible @crankthatskunk


----------



## fitpOsitive

Mentee said:


> My cousins have guns but they don't go around issuing threats to the dpo that these are for you


When Benazir died, Jeyalas of PPP were burning everything pertaining to non Sindhis in Sindh.
They burned office of my Uncle.
Then they were comming towards our houses.
Then I pulled out smg of my father, a type 56, a gun given by govt to my father, and fired few rounds in front of mob (I had full intention to shoot every one of them, had they crossed line). They stopped there, and never came towards houses(my whole family cursed me for doing that BTW, but for me, a dead mob was better than my burned home).
So, in this situation, i think firing is necessary to tell USA, that you are done, if you or any of your chamcha crossed line.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

Aik or nasr test


----------



## Ultima Thule

Imran Khan said:


> Aik or nasr test


 or Ababeel @Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

pakistanipower said:


> or Ababeel @Imran Khan


Lets see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

fitpOsitive said:


> When Benazir died, Jeyalas of PPP were burning everything pertaining to non Sindhis in Sindh.
> They burned office of my Uncle.
> Then they were comming towards our houses.
> Then I pulled out smg of my father, a type 56, a gun given by govt to my father, and fired few rounds in front of mob (I had full intention to shoot every one of them, had they crossed line). They stopped there, and never came towards houses(my whole family cursed me for doing that BTW, but for me, a dead mob was better than my burned home).
> So, in this situation, i think firing is necessary to tell USA, that you are done, if you or any of your chamcha crossed line.


in the front of military might of USA we are nothing @fitpOsitive


----------



## fitpOsitive

pakistanipower said:


> in the front of military might of USA we are nothing @fitpOsitive


At least we are more powerful than Talibs. They brought USA on her knees. 
And first defeat that anyone faces is :self defeat.


----------



## El Sidd

pakistanipower said:


> in the front of military might of USA we are nothing @fitpOsitive



#JaiUncleSamJai


----------



## Ultima Thule

fitpOsitive said:


> At least we are more powerful than Talibs. They brought USA on her knees.
> And first defeat that anyone faces is :self defeat.


No and Never @fitpOsitive , you want to Pakistan will become stone age country @fitpOsitive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

PakSword said:


> Bahadur Shah Zafar


Missle surrender kar de ga.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule

Retired Troll said:


> #JaiUncleSamJai


Is this sarcasm @Retired Troll


----------



## El Sidd

pakistanipower said:


> Is this sarcasm @Retired Troll



No it was spanish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

pakistanipower said:


> No and Never @fitpOsitive , you want to Pakistan will become stone age country @fitpOsitive


Yaar Bhai tu har post main name kyun mention karta hai?


----------



## crankthatskunk

pakistanipower said:


> not possible @crankthatskunk



Does "Rafale" deal sound fimiliar and possibility of further contracts!!
France is an open foe of Pakistan.


----------



## Ultima Thule

PakSword said:


> Yaar Bhai tu har post main name kyun mention karta hai?


its my habit does this habit bothering you @PakSword


----------



## PakSword

pakistanipower said:


> its my habit does this habit bothering you @PakSword


No @pakistanipower it doesn't bother me @pakistanipower I just wanted to ask @pakistanipower nothing else @pakistanipower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

crankthatskunk said:


> Does "Rafale" deal sound fimiliar and possibility of further contracts!!
> France is an open foe of Pakistan.


France is not a foe or friend to Pakistan, they are doing business with India, we have lots of French stuffs in our military, i can Predict that if We will want to buy RAFALE for Pakistan, They (surely/happily) promote this deal, you know what i mean @crankthatskunk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Village life

PakSword said:


> Bahadur Shah Zafar


 sain Qim Ali shah fire krdain ,new long range long age stealth missile,


----------



## HRK

may be some manpad system from ship ..... distance from point A to B is just ~*17 Km*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Foxtrot Delta said:


> TIPU or Babur III


There is no missile named TIPU, Taimur....


----------



## The Deterrent

Riz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108099087977590784
> @The Deterrent


PAF A2G/A2A exercises

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Riz

The Deterrent said:


> PAF A2G/A2A exercises


koi Mijjileee nhi test kia aaj 20 din ho gay


----------



## Comet

PakSword said:


> Bahadur Shah Zafar


Yeh Missile shairi karta hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Deterrent

Riz said:


> koi Mijjileee nhi test kia aaj 20 din ho gay


Any major ballistic missile exercise would go against Pakistan's narrative of de-escalation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ultima Thule

HRK said:


> View attachment 547876
> 
> 
> may be some manpad system from ship ..... distance from point A to B is just ~*17 Km*


or HQ-7 that on board on F-22P @HKR sir


----------



## HRK

pakistanipower said:


> or HQ-7 that on board on F-22P @HKR sir


may be ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Bratva said:


> @JamD @HRK @The Deterrent @Arsalan Interesting turns of events. India has placed it's Aircraft carrier, nuclear sub and major sea assets in northern Arabian sea right before tomorrow major exercise


After the humiliation of past few weeks they at least want to claim that they flexed their muscles and that Pakistan was afraid of India etc etc!! Need to have SOMETHING to show for. The idea was to cross the LoC and dump a few bombs on to some buildings and claim a victory, things have gone south since that forestical strike!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zulu

paindobaba said:


> sain Qim Ali shah fire krdain ,new long range long age stealth missile,


Dangerous proposition.Missile rasty main hi bhol jayee gaa janaa kahan thaa aur agar address dobarah pochnay wapas aa giya tu?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Village life

zulu said:


> Dangerous proposition.Missile rasty main hi bhol jayee gaa janaa kahan thaa aur agar address dobarah pochnay wapas aa giya tu?[/QUOTE ) سائیں مزائل درویش ہے جدھر دل کرے گا نکل پڑے گا ارے بابا میرے کو بتاو یہ جو انڈیا کا وزیراعظم نتن یاہو ہے اسکو ٹھوکنا ہے یا امریکہ کا صدر نرندر مودی جو ہے اسکو ٹوکنا ہے ارے بابا میرے کو صحیح صحیح کوآرڈینیٹ دو بابا

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zulu

missing saien kissi tarah india bhej dain unhain 2 din main Bipin RAwat roota huwa aayee gaa ""plz issay lay jao """

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Riz said:


> koi Mijjileee nhi test kia aaj 20 din ho gay



it wasnt any missile test, just a war tactic or warning to keep indian subs and carrier in there waters.


----------



## Imran Khan

Riz said:


> koi Mijjileee nhi test kia aaj 20 din ho gay


missile ko sandhy ka tel laga ker khara kiya ja raha hai . per o khara nhi ho pa raha


----------



## Riz

Imran Khan said:


> missile ko sandhy ka tel laga ker khara kiya ja raha hai . per o khara nhi ho pa raha


Itni dair ma to us baby ka khara ho gia tha nandu ko ulta laity daikh kar...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Riz said:


> Itni dair ma to us baby ka khara ho gia tha nandu ko ulta laity daikh kar...


bhai missile test bhi sarkari kam hai ap janty to hain sarkari kam kesy hota hai is mulk main


----------



## Riz

Imran Khan said:


> bhai missile test bhi sarkari kam hai ap janty to hain sarkari kam kesy hota hai is mulk main


Jis din khara ho gia na... Modi ki khair nhi..


----------



## The Deterrent

*Pakistan Navy issues Navigational Warning
*
SECURITE

210500 UTC MAY 2019

NAVAREA IX (.) 165/19 (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS PAK 33, 
57 (INT 751), 58 (INT 7019), BA 38 AND 707

2. NAVAL UNITS WILL CARRY OUT MISSILE FIRING BETWEEN 
0100 TO 0600 UTC ON *23 AND 24 MAY 2019* IN AREA BOUNDED 
BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:

25-12.00N 063-30.00E
25-12.00N 064-25.00E
24-32.00N 064-25.00E
24-32.00N 063-30.00E

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF 
ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 240700 UTC MAY 2019

*





https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20190521SEC 165.txt






Note: The measurement line is for illustrative purposes only, and does not represents the range or path of anything. Scheduled test-flights take have nothing to do with the geo-political situation of the region, and do not signify any kind of war posturing.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Arsalan

The Deterrent said:


> *Pakistan Navy issues Navigational Warning
> *
> SECURITE
> 
> 210500 UTC MAY 2019
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 165/19 (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS PAK 33,
> 57 (INT 751), 58 (INT 7019), BA 38 AND 707
> 
> 2. NAVAL UNITS WILL CARRY OUT MISSILE FIRING BETWEEN
> 0100 TO 0600 UTC ON *23 AND 24 MAY 2019* IN AREA BOUNDED
> BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> 25-12.00N 063-30.00E
> 25-12.00N 064-25.00E
> 24-32.00N 064-25.00E
> 24-32.00N 063-30.00E
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF
> ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 240700 UTC MAY 2019
> 
> *
> View attachment 561208
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20190521SEC 165.txt
> 
> View attachment 561212
> 
> 
> Note: The measurement line is for illustrative purposes only, and does not represents the range or path of anything. Scheduled test-flights take have nothing to do with the geo-political situation of the region, and do not signify any kind of war posturing.*


Its routine fire exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Arsalan said:


> Its routine fire exercise.


I believe air launch anti ship missile routine test fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Deterrent

The Deterrent said:


> *Pakistan Navy issues Navigational Warning
> *
> SECURITE
> 
> 210500 UTC MAY 2019
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 165/19 (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS PAK 33,
> 57 (INT 751), 58 (INT 7019), BA 38 AND 707
> 
> 2. NAVAL UNITS WILL CARRY OUT MISSILE FIRING BETWEEN
> 0100 TO 0600 UTC ON *23 AND 24 MAY 2019* IN AREA BOUNDED
> BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> 25-12.00N 063-30.00E
> 25-12.00N 064-25.00E
> 24-32.00N 064-25.00E
> 24-32.00N 063-30.00E
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF
> ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 240700 UTC MAY 2019
> 
> *
> View attachment 561208
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20190521SEC 165.txt
> 
> View attachment 561212
> 
> 
> Note: The measurement line is for illustrative purposes only, and does not represents the range or path of anything. Scheduled test-flights take have nothing to do with the geo-political situation of the region, and do not signify any kind of war posturing.*


Corresponding overland NOTAM issued for the same date:

(A0547/19 NOTAMN
Q)OPKR/QARLC/IV/NBO/E/000/999/
A)OPKR
B)1905230115 C)1905240330
D)*ON 23RD AND 24TH MAY'19*
BTN 0115-0330
E)FOLLOWING ROUTE SEGMENTS OF INTERNATIONAL ATS ROUTES WITHIN
KARACHI FIR WILL NOT BE AVBL FM GND TO UNL DUE OPR REASONS:

INTERNATIONAL ATS ROUTE ROUTE SEGMENT
======================= =============
M504 ALPOR-NODUT
G216 SIDKA-LAKIV
R462/A791 JI-LAKIV
A454 PARET-TAPDO
A325 PARET-JI
G208/P518 PARET-BINUR
M638/G210 PG-KAJAL
B466/N636 NH-KALAT
G214 SK-PG

NOTE: OUR NOTAM NOS. A0532/19, A0533/19 AND A0541/19
WILL REMAIN ENFORCED. 
F)GND G)UNL)





https://www.caapakistan.com.pk/upload/Notams/A0547-19.txt



Arsalan said:


> Its routine fire exercise.


I wouldn't be so sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

Looks like long range surface to surface missile test now. From Land to water.


----------



## Cool_Soldier

lets wait for one day more


----------



## PDF

Shaheen 2 test fired today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

M.Musa said:


> Shaheen 2 test fired today.


Sir Source?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131436376614932480

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

Rashid Mahmood said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131436376614932480


Previously S2 was 2200 Kms, why we downplay ranges


----------



## Arsalan

The Deterrent said:


> Corresponding overland NOTAM issued for the same date:
> 
> (A0547/19 NOTAMN
> Q)OPKR/QARLC/IV/NBO/E/000/999/
> A)OPKR
> B)1905230115 C)1905240330
> D)*ON 23RD AND 24TH MAY'19*
> BTN 0115-0330
> E)FOLLOWING ROUTE SEGMENTS OF INTERNATIONAL ATS ROUTES WITHIN
> KARACHI FIR WILL NOT BE AVBL FM GND TO UNL DUE OPR REASONS:
> 
> INTERNATIONAL ATS ROUTE ROUTE SEGMENT
> ======================= =============
> M504 ALPOR-NODUT
> G216 SIDKA-LAKIV
> R462/A791 JI-LAKIV
> A454 PARET-TAPDO
> A325 PARET-JI
> G208/P518 PARET-BINUR
> M638/G210 PG-KAJAL
> B466/N636 NH-KALAT
> G214 SK-PG
> 
> NOTE: OUR NOTAM NOS. A0532/19, A0533/19 AND A0541/19
> WILL REMAIN ENFORCED.
> F)GND G)UNL)
> 
> View attachment 561455
> 
> https://www.caapakistan.com.pk/upload/Notams/A0547-19.txt
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure.


I mised overland NOTAM. It is obvious that this was about the Shaheen II test.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Maarkhoor said:


> Previously S2 was 2200 Kms, why we downplay ranges



These ranges which are claimed are for media and public only.
The actual ranges will never be known.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Riz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138509640004714499
@The Deterrent whats coming bro???


----------



## The Deterrent

Riz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138509640004714499
> @The Deterrent whats coming bro???


Nothing special, regular AA/AD exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Missile tests coming this month ? @The Deterrent 

SONMIANI RANGE will remain active for complete month of July

(A0673/19 NOTAMN
Q)OPKR/QRRCA/IV/BO/W/000/260/2522N06632E
A)OPKR
B)1907010300 C)1907311600
D)FM 01ST TO 31ST JUL'2019
BTN 0300-0900 AND 1400-1600
E)ARMY PROOF RANGE SONMIANI WILL REMAIN ACTIVE WI COORD:

252216N 0663847E

251030N 0664524E

251011N 0664355E

252039N 0663242E
F)GND G)FL260)
https://www.caapakistan.com.pk/upload/Notams/A0673-19.TXT

(A0675/19 NOTAMN
Q)OPKR/QRDCA/IV/BO/W/000/200/2419N06642E
A)OPKR
B)1907030400 C)1907311700
D)FM 03-05, 08-12, 15-19, 22-26 AND 29-31 JUL'19
BTN 0400-1700
E)OP/D-110 (AREA BRAVO) ACT.
F)SFC G)FL200)

https://www.caapakistan.com.pk/upload/Notams/A0675-19.TXT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

Is it really necessary to fire a missle before Khan's visit to US?


----------



## Arsalan

Bratva said:


> Missile tests coming this month ? @The Deterrent
> 
> SONMIANI RANGE will remain active for complete month of July
> 
> (A0673/19 NOTAMN
> Q)OPKR/QRRCA/IV/BO/W/000/260/2522N06632E
> A)OPKR
> B)1907010300 C)1907311600
> D)FM 01ST TO 31ST JUL'2019
> BTN 0300-0900 AND 1400-1600
> E)ARMY PROOF RANGE SONMIANI WILL REMAIN ACTIVE WI COORD:
> 
> 252216N 0663847E
> 
> 251030N 0664524E
> 
> 251011N 0664355E
> 
> 252039N 0663242E
> F)GND G)FL260)
> https://www.caapakistan.com.pk/upload/Notams/A0673-19.TXT
> 
> (A0675/19 NOTAMN
> Q)OPKR/QRDCA/IV/BO/W/000/200/2419N06642E
> A)OPKR
> B)1907030400 C)1907311700
> D)FM 03-05, 08-12, 15-19, 22-26 AND 29-31 JUL'19
> BTN 0400-1700
> E)OP/D-110 (AREA BRAVO) ACT.
> F)SFC G)FL200)
> 
> https://www.caapakistan.com.pk/upload/Notams/A0675-19.TXT


Have you checked the coordinates on map?
Not much as fat as NOTAM goes, just small range AD exercises it seems. What was range indication from the above coordinates if you can check


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Test something bigger.


----------



## YeBeWarned

Cool_Soldier said:


> Test something bigger.



and Pointy


----------



## Thorough Pro

Summer exercises for Pak Navy, nothing to do with the US visit.



IceCold said:


> Is it really necessary to fire a missle before Khan's visit to US?


----------



## Cool_Soldier

well, at least 4000 KM Range test is needed to give message to Eastern Border Allies who always becomes partner in conspiracy against Pakistan.


----------



## The Accountant

Cool_Soldier said:


> well, at least 4000 KM Range test is needed to give message to Eastern Border Allies who always becomes partner in conspiracy against Pakistan.


They r already in range ... shaheen 3 was mainly for them


----------



## Cool_Soldier

I know, Shaheen 3 has larger range compared to mentioned. But need public display.


----------



## Vortex

Cool_Soldier said:


> I know, Shaheen 3 has larger range compared to mentioned. But need public display.



No need bro. Sometimes it’s better to keep secret your capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

when is aman exercises guys ? i think its for aman .


----------



## Arsalan

Imran Khan said:


> when is aman exercises guys ? i think its for aman .


It was in February


----------



## Thorough Pro

People don't realize missile ranges and counter measure systems are highly classified information




Rashid Mahmood said:


> These ranges which are claimed are for media and public only.
> The actual ranges will never be known.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Time is over, but no information about Test.


----------



## khail007

Thorough Pro said:


> Summer exercises for Pak Navy, nothing to do with the US visit.


Sir G, may be for upcoming/ongoing PAK-TURK joint naval exercise.


----------



## Arsalan

Military exercise being held off Karachi coast:

SECURITE

271530 UTC AUG 19

NAVAREA IX (.) 278/19 (.)PAKISTAN (.)
CHARTS PAK 22, 33, 57 (INT 751)

2. MILITARY EXERCISE WILL BE CONDUCTED BETWEEN
0430-0900 UTC FROM 28 TO 31 AUGUST 2019.AREA BOUNDED
BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES.

A 25-13.45N 063-14.97E
B 25-13.45N 063-25.99E
C 24-58.41N 063-25.97E
D 24-58.41N 063-14.95E

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED
DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 311200 UTC AUG 2019

Notification for air space closure also issued for same exercise:






Exercises will involve Navy ships as well as air assets (Navy and PAF)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JamD

https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20190921SEC 308.txt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

JamD said:


> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20190921SEC 308.txt
> View attachment 580672
> 
> 
> View attachment 580673



C-602/ Zarb test likely.


----------



## Safriz

Another
ٹائیں ٹائیں فش


----------



## loanranger

Indian media going crazy saying NOTAM issued by Pak for missile test near karachi in sonmiani range.


----------



## Amavous

New: Pakistan activates a Fresh *NOTAM* (Notice to Airmen) for SONMIANI Firing Range "Army proof Range Sonmiani will remain act" dated 27th Dec 2019 - 31 January 2020 for the following routes segment.

Another Missile test incoming.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Riz

Pakistan issue new NOTAM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Riz said:


> Pakistan issue new NOTAM
> 
> View attachment 606923


Yeah. There is an excercise going on in which Navy and Airforce is Participating

Man I wish Navy reveals its Supersonic Missile

Does Sub Surface include Firing from Underwater Submarine?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Yeah. There is an excercise going on in which Navy and Airforce is Participating
> 
> Man I wish Navy reveals its Supersonic Missile
> 
> Does Sub Surface include Firing from Underwater Submarine?


Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

what Supersonic Missile?


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

I hope atleast one of them is hypersonic


----------



## The Eagle

(A0448/20 NOTAMR A0359/20
Q)OPKR/QRRCA/IV/BO/W/000/260/2522N06632E
A)OPKR
B)2006250700 C)2007311600
D)FM 25TH JUN TO 31ST JUL'2020
BTN 0200-0900 AND 1300-1600
E)ARMY PROOF RANGE SONMIANI WILL REMAIN ACT WI COORD:

252216N 0663847E
251030N 0664524E
251011N 0664355E
252039N 0663242E
F)GND G)FL260)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JamD

"SPD Activity 19th and 20th Jan 0700 to 1030 UTC". The length of the corridor is roughly 2200 km.







The warning in this thread (https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/paki...test-in-the-arabian-sea-1-13-21.697944/page-6) is accurate. I have seen other documents that are not for open forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## User

JamD said:


> "SPD Activity 19th and 20th Jan 0700 to 1030 UTC". The length of the corridor is roughly 2200 km.
> 
> View attachment 707305
> 
> 
> 
> The warning in this thread (https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/paki...test-in-the-arabian-sea-1-13-21.697944/page-6) is accurate. I have seen other documents that are not for open forum.


If it is a secret test, there are going to be ACs and ships that might be operating near or inside the supposed projectile trajectory. This test cannot be done without issuing a formal NOTAM. It is going to cover an area almost equal to the length of Durand Line.


----------



## JamD

User said:


> If it is a secret test, there are going to be ACs and ships that might be operating near or inside the supposed projectile trajectory. This test cannot be done without issuing a formal NOTAM. It is going to cover an area almost equal to the length of Durand Line.


It's an official NOTAM but I am not sure I am at liberty to share it since the documents were shared with me in a personal capacity. Not sure why it isn't on the CAA website (or maybe it is, or maybe it will be soon).
(A0036/21 A02 NOTAMN
Q)OPXX/QARLC/IV/NBO/E/000/999/
A)OPKR OPLR
B)2101190700 C)2101201030
D)FROM 19-20 JAN'2021
BTN 0700-1030
E)FLW ROUTE SEGMENTS OF INTL. ATS ROUTES WITHIN KARACHI AND LAHORE
FIR WILL NOT BE AVBL FROM GND TO UNL DUE OPS. REASONS.

INTERNATIONAL ATS ROUTE ROUTE SEGMENT
----------------------- -------------
G452 MERUN-KALAT
G202 HALAL-MERUN
G214 BIREX-RK
G325 KALAT-DALTI
G326 ZB-LUBNA
A454/A325/G208 MELOM-PARET
B466/N636 NH-IDEBA
G216 SIDKA-KA
G326 LUBNA-ZB
A791/R462 BIVIN-KA
M504 ALPOR-GOGUM
M638/G210 DOSTI-KC
N894 LAKIV-DALDA
P518 PAXUR-PARET
L750 BIROS-MERUN
G201 ZB-MULTA
R471 RK-MERUN

ALTERNATE ATS ROUTE
--------------------
1) ATRIS DCT SALED DCT 3032N06958E DCGT UPVAL DCT BINDO DCT
RK AND VICE VERSA
2) MERUN DCT BHATI DCT DADLO ORDLO DCT SERKA AND VICE VERSA
3) MERUN DCT BHATI DCT DADLO ORLAR DCT BILIP AND VICE VERSA
4) BIROS DCT JHANG AND VECE VERSA
5) SULOM L509 HANGU AND VICE VERSA

FOR ARRIVAL/DEPARTURE OPERATIONS.
--------------------------------
1) KALAT G325 HANGU AND VICE VERSA (OPIS/OPPS/OPST)
2) KALAT G325 ZB DCT DI A466 JANG AND VICE VERSA
(OPLA/OPST/OPFA)
3) KALAT G325 PARLO DCT BHATI DCT TULRI J14 MT AND VICE
VERSA (OPMT/OPFA)

NOTE: FOLLOWING ATS ROUTES ARE ATC DISCRETION
-----------------------------------------------
1) BINDO L750 MERUN AND VICE VERSA
2) RK G452 MERUN AND VICE VERSA
3) BIROS DCT BHATI DCT TULRI DCT MERUN
F)GND G)UNL)
@farok84 the NOTAM you posted is correct. I have seen the accompanying maps for it.

@HRK @Arsalan

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bratva

JamD said:


> It's an official NOTAM but I am not sure I am at liberty to share it since the documents were shared with me in a personal capacity. Not sure why it isn't on the CAA website (or maybe it is, or maybe it will be soon).
> (A0036/21 A02 NOTAMN
> Q)OPXX/QARLC/IV/NBO/E/000/999/
> A)OPKR OPLR
> B)2101190700 C)2101201030
> D)FROM 19-20 JAN'2021
> BTN 0700-1030
> E)FLW ROUTE SEGMENTS OF INTL. ATS ROUTES WITHIN KARACHI AND LAHORE
> FIR WILL NOT BE AVBL FROM GND TO UNL DUE OPS. REASONS.
> 
> INTERNATIONAL ATS ROUTE ROUTE SEGMENT
> ----------------------- -------------
> G452 MERUN-KALAT
> G202 HALAL-MERUN
> G214 BIREX-RK
> G325 KALAT-DALTI
> G326 ZB-LUBNA
> A454/A325/G208 MELOM-PARET
> B466/N636 NH-IDEBA
> G216 SIDKA-KA
> G326 LUBNA-ZB
> A791/R462 BIVIN-KA
> M504 ALPOR-GOGUM
> M638/G210 DOSTI-KC
> N894 LAKIV-DALDA
> P518 PAXUR-PARET
> L750 BIROS-MERUN
> G201 ZB-MULTA
> R471 RK-MERUN
> 
> ALTERNATE ATS ROUTE
> --------------------
> 1) ATRIS DCT SALED DCT 3032N06958E DCGT UPVAL DCT BINDO DCT
> RK AND VICE VERSA
> 2) MERUN DCT BHATI DCT DADLO ORDLO DCT SERKA AND VICE VERSA
> 3) MERUN DCT BHATI DCT DADLO ORLAR DCT BILIP AND VICE VERSA
> 4) BIROS DCT JHANG AND VECE VERSA
> 5) SULOM L509 HANGU AND VICE VERSA
> 
> FOR ARRIVAL/DEPARTURE OPERATIONS.
> --------------------------------
> 1) KALAT G325 HANGU AND VICE VERSA (OPIS/OPPS/OPST)
> 2) KALAT G325 ZB DCT DI A466 JANG AND VICE VERSA
> (OPLA/OPST/OPFA)
> 3) KALAT G325 PARLO DCT BHATI DCT TULRI J14 MT AND VICE
> VERSA (OPMT/OPFA)
> 
> NOTE: FOLLOWING ATS ROUTES ARE ATC DISCRETION
> -----------------------------------------------
> 1) BINDO L750 MERUN AND VICE VERSA
> 2) RK G452 MERUN AND VICE VERSA
> 3) BIROS DCT BHATI DCT TULRI DCT MERUN
> F)GND G)UNL)
> @farok84 the NOTAM you posted is correct. I have seen the accompanying maps for it.
> 
> @HRK @Arsalan



@Arsalan Ababeel test imminent ?


----------



## JamD

Bratva said:


> @Arsalan Ababeel test imminent ?


Could be S3 user trial (which would actually make me happier).


----------



## Tomcats

Thank you, can we reopen the thread then regarding the notification earlier by Detresfa? He is a very reliable source. @Arsalan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

I saw a post on social media about 10 days ago...Pak is going to test a new type of missile ...don’t know how right he was but certainly we are going on to test a missile


----------



## Zarvan

Bratva said:


> @Arsalan Ababeel test imminent ?


Let's hope so


Riz said:


> I saw a post on social media about 10 days ago...Pak is going to test a new type of missile ...don’t know how right he was but certainly we are going on to test a missile


Most of social media is filled with fanboys who talk BS and have no clue about defence matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

Zarvan said:


> Most of social media is filled with fanboys who talk BS and have no clue about defence matters.


And few days later Pak issued a NOTAM*...*


----------



## Bratva

JamD said:


> Could be S3 user trial (which would actually make me happier).



Previous Notams issued for S3 had a 2700 KM corridor. 2200 KM corridor is very specific which is the exact range of Ababeel. Hence I speculated it might be Ababeel test.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JamD

Bratva said:


> Previous Notams issued for S3 had a 2700 KM corridor. 2200 KM corridor is very specific which is the exact range of Ababeel. Hence I speculated it might be Ababeel test.


True. I was thinking user trial because launch site is (presumably) DG Khan and not Sonmiani, which is where tests usually happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cool_Soldier

It looks to me Test would be something new.
I definitely eager to know and waiting for actual test details.
Most probably: either---- OR -----
New: Antiship Ballistic missile Test
Second Test: Ababeel Missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

so countdown begin.......


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Its 19th today. let see if any Test news broke today.


----------



## arjunk

If it's another Ghaznavi or Ghauri test I will swat the fly in my DP

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

arjunk said:


> If it's another Ghaznavi or Ghauri test I will swat the fly in my DP


what you expecting ???? mujhy to shaheen test lagta hai bhai


----------



## Reichsmarschall

I hope it's a new hypersonic missile.


----------



## Imran Khan

IceCold said:


> Ghauri ko kahin kapra kupra mar ker test na ker lain...


Its seems ghuris are retiring now sir


----------



## Reichsmarschall

BTW where's @The Deterrent ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arjunk

Imran Khan said:


> what you expecting ???? mujhy to shaheen test lagta hai bhai



Considering the range is closest to Ababeel, hopefully Ababeel.


----------



## NAS & GOA

The politico-military environment is ripe to impose deterrence...
Ababeel seems to be a weapon of choice


----------



## Arsalan

JamD said:


> It's an official NOTAM but I am not sure I am at liberty to share it since the documents were shared with me in a personal capacity. Not sure why it isn't on the CAA website (or maybe it is, or maybe it will be soon).
> (A0036/21 A02 NOTAMN
> Q)OPXX/QARLC/IV/NBO/E/000/999/
> A)OPKR OPLR
> B)2101190700 C)2101201030
> D)FROM 19-20 JAN'2021
> BTN 0700-1030
> E)FLW ROUTE SEGMENTS OF INTL. ATS ROUTES WITHIN KARACHI AND LAHORE
> FIR WILL NOT BE AVBL FROM GND TO UNL DUE OPS. REASONS.
> 
> INTERNATIONAL ATS ROUTE ROUTE SEGMENT
> ----------------------- -------------
> G452 MERUN-KALAT
> G202 HALAL-MERUN
> G214 BIREX-RK
> G325 KALAT-DALTI
> G326 ZB-LUBNA
> A454/A325/G208 MELOM-PARET
> B466/N636 NH-IDEBA
> G216 SIDKA-KA
> G326 LUBNA-ZB
> A791/R462 BIVIN-KA
> M504 ALPOR-GOGUM
> M638/G210 DOSTI-KC
> N894 LAKIV-DALDA
> P518 PAXUR-PARET
> L750 BIROS-MERUN
> G201  ZB-MULTA
> R471 RK-MERUN
> 
> ALTERNATE ATS ROUTE
> --------------------
> 1) ATRIS DCT SALED DCT 3032N06958E DCGT UPVAL DCT BINDO DCT
> RK AND VICE VERSA
> 2) MERUN DCT BHATI DCT DADLO ORDLO DCT SERKA AND VICE VERSA
> 3) MERUN DCT BHATI DCT DADLO ORLAR DCT BILIP AND VICE VERSA
> 4) BIROS DCT JHANG AND VECE VERSA
> 5) SULOM L509 HANGU AND VICE VERSA
> 
> FOR ARRIVAL/DEPARTURE OPERATIONS.
> --------------------------------
> 1) KALAT G325 HANGU AND VICE VERSA (OPIS/OPPS/OPST)
> 2) KALAT G325 ZB DCT DI A466 JANG AND VICE VERSA
> (OPLA/OPST/OPFA)
> 3) KALAT G325 PARLO DCT BHATI DCT TULRI J14 MT AND VICE
> VERSA (OPMT/OPFA)
> 
> NOTE: FOLLOWING ATS ROUTES ARE ATC DISCRETION
> -----------------------------------------------
> 1) BINDO L750 MERUN AND VICE VERSA
> 2) RK G452 MERUN AND VICE VERSA
> 3) BIROS DCT BHATI DCT TULRI DCT MERUN
> F)GND G)UNL)
> @farok84 the NOTAM you posted is correct. I have seen the accompanying maps for it.
> 
> @HRK @Arsalan


None of these indicate the area or range as being claimed in some pictures (the one indicating a 2500-3000Km range). This one is not related to the picture being shared as far as i can see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

arjunk said:


> Considering the range is closest to Ababeel, hopefully Ababeel.


nothing to be happy even with that

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## JamD

Arsalan said:


> None of these indicate the area or range as being claimed in some pictures (the one indicating a 2500-3000Km range). This one is not related to the picture being shared as far as i can see.


Check inbox. The range of the corridor is 2200 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

JamD said:


> Check inbox. The range of the corridor is 2200 km.


are we sure it will be a missile test I mean is it possible it could be a test related to some long range UAV as 

- the launching point is almost in the middle of the country

- Somani in the south and Tila Jogian in north are only two know missile launching sites ..... 

- Still no NAVAREA warring is issued which mean what ever would be tested might not have any impact zone in the sea.

- Only issuance of NOTAM might indicates that it is something related to flying object .... 

These are just few of my observations or you ca say some of my questions


----------



## JamD

HRK said:


> are we sure it will be a missile test I mean is it possible it could be a test related to some long range UAV as
> 
> - the launching point is almost in the middle of the country
> 
> - Somani in the south and Tila Jogian in north are only two know missile launching sites .....
> 
> - Still no NAVAREA warring is issued which mean what ever would be tested might not have any impact zone in the sea.
> 
> - Only issuance of NOTAM might indicates that it is something related to flying object ....
> 
> These are just few of my observations or you ca say some of my questions


Launch site could be DG Khan. Which is why I suspected it could be a training launch.

UAV test does not require clearing of airspace to unlimited altitude. It's just an aircraft that just needs flight plan.

We have had past tests with no navarea warnings by PN while notams were issued by CAA. 

The dates could might as well pass with no announcements in case of failures/aborts or simply no desire to announce. So I wouldn't hold my breath.

BTW NOTAM is labelled SPD activity (in Arsalans inbox) which is more indication of missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 708367


Plz explain


----------



## arjunk

IL76 flying over Sadiqabad, Southern Punjab:






HRK said:


> are we sure it will be a missile test I mean is it possible it could be a test related to some long range UAV as
> 
> - the launching point is almost in the middle of the country
> 
> - Somani in the south and Tila Jogian in north are only two know missile launching sites .....
> 
> - Still no NAVAREA warring is issued which mean what ever would be tested might not have any impact zone in the sea.
> 
> - Only issuance of NOTAM might indicates that it is something related to flying object ....
> 
> These are just few of my observations or you ca say some of my questions



Could they be testing using the TEL in a different area or something?


Windjammer said:


> View attachment 708367


AWACS/EW system?


----------



## HRK

arjunk said:


> AWACS/EW system?


may be but what is relation with the said NOTAM I think windjammer was trying to establish a link b/w these towo


----------



## Tomcats

I am unaware of any 3000km claim however the 2200/2300km one stands correct and is the more accurate one. Also regarding Fateh, as far as i know that is its regular movement, it mostly loops near Karachi along with Dolphin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TsAr

JamD said:


> Launch site could be DG Khan. Which is why I suspected it could be a training launch.
> 
> UAV test does not require clearing of airspace to unlimited altitude. It's just an aircraft that just needs flight plan.
> 
> We have had past tests with no navarea warnings by PN while notams were issued by CAA.
> 
> The dates could might as well pass with no announcements in case of failures/aborts or simply no desire to announce. So I wouldn't hold my breath.
> 
> BTW NOTAM is labelled SPD activity (in Arsalans inbox) which is more indication of missiles.


You are correct about the launching site, expect multiple test news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arjunk

TsAr said:


> You are correct about the launching site, expect multiple test news.



By when? The suspense is killing me...


----------



## Salza

Pakistan does not reveal failed misisle tests just saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Windjammer

HRK said:


> Plz explain


Dear i received it from an FB friend was hoping you guys could make something of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

arjunk said:


> IL76 flying over Sadiqabad, Southern Punjab:
> View attachment 708394
> 
> 
> 
> Could they be testing using the TEL in a different area or something?
> 
> AWACS/EW system?


ohhh bhai they are il-76 of UAE here for hunting trip . dont grow hopes
just on the way







Windjammer said:


> View attachment 708367


these are call signs of PN

*FATEH1, BURAQ1 and HAIDER1 











*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

arjunk said:


> IL76 flying over Sadiqabad, Southern Punjab:
> View attachment 708394
> 
> 
> 
> Could they be testing using the TEL in a different area or something?
> 
> AWACS/EW system?


wo IL-76 apka awacs missile TEL le ker dubai phunch gya sir

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
6


----------



## arjunk

Imran Khan said:


> wo IL-76 apka awacs missile TEL le ker dubai phunch gya sir
> 
> View attachment 708431



NAB came for him...


----------



## Imran Khan

arjunk said:


> NAB came for him...


no one come back from dubai or london sir forget your TEL and make new one

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## kursed

Delayed until tomorrow.


----------



## TsAr

Salza said:


> Pakistan does not reveal failed misisle tests just saying.


why should one report failed missile tests, secondly not all successful tests are reported

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

TsAr said:


> why should one report failed missile tests, secondly not all successful tests are reported


when did I said it is wrong to reveal any test which doesn't meet defined parameters anyways test can happen today, let's see


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Tik Tik Tik.....count down .....

Usually more wait..no result...
Hope this time it would be fruitful wait.


----------



## PDF

Perhaps we do training launches of multiple and different missiles. 
India recently carried a series of missile tests in a very short span of time.
Pakistan might want to steal the limelight back.

Imagine us launching Ababeel, Shaheen 1-A, Nasr (extended ranger), maybe test launch Shaheen 2-A (improved version of Shaheen 2), Baburs and Raad 2, all in a single day! 

P.S: Keep imagining above as it's a fantasy. 

We will hear something in the afternoon or evening about the tests, must be done or happening right now during the typical working hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

Although the range of the corridor is 2200 km *IT DOES NOT INDICATE MISSILE RANGE *! It all depends on the trajectory/ of the missile. By reducing the payload weight, different trajectories can be selected, which can either increase the nominal range or decrease the total time in flight. *So please learn some basics first.*


----------



## Arsalan

Here is a question to all the guys citing a CAA warning, was any NOTAM issued by NAVAREA IX command? from Navy that is! They are the ones who always issue a NOTAM for any ballistic missile test and i have not seen any such notice from that source. The CAA warning is unclear on coordinates, specially on range (that some pictures show to extend hundreds on miles into Arabian sea but there is not NOTAM with coordinates that correspond to that area/range)


PLUS, Please keep this thread for discussing the NOTAM only, not the MISSILES TECHNOLOGY. Please. Will move all these posts to the missile test threads once the matter dies down.


----------



## Tomcats

To all those viewing the thread, look at Pakistani airspace right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JamD

Arsalan said:


> Here is a question to all the guys citing a CAA warning, was any NOTAM issued by NAVAREA IX command? from Navy that is! They are the ones who always issue a NOTAM for any ballistic missile test and i have not seen any such notice from that source. The CAA warning is unclear on coordinates, specially on range (that some pictures show to extend hundreds on miles into Arabian sea but there is not NOTAM with coordinates that correspond to that area/range)
> 
> 
> PLUS, Please keep this thread for discussing the NOTAM only, not the MISSILES TECHNOLOGY. Please. Will move all these posts to the missile test threads once the matter dies down.



Coincidence? I think not.







https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/hydro/b_securite/20210116SEC%20020.txt

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Tomcats

(Images are not mine, credit to the owner of them)

P.S Could you please reopen the thread now?


----------



## Riz

JamD said:


> Coincidence? I think not.
> View attachment 708556
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/hydro/b_securite/20210116SEC%20020.txt


Means missile testing time would be in between 8 am to 5 pm....so keep your expectations high until 5 pm today...


----------



## PDF

Riz said:


> Means missile testing time would be in between 8 am to 5 pm....so keep your expectations high until 5 pm today...


We should just follow U.S. surveillance aircrafts. Will give us an idea that some missile activity is being carried out. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arjunk

C-130E circling over Islamabad


----------



## PDF

arjunk said:


> View attachment 708563
> 
> C-130E circling over Islamabad


Usual. They practice flying in the twin cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kursed

Marine vessel movement in the area. And splash grid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JamD

FYI the NOTAM lists the times from 0700-1030 UTC. This translates to noon to 330 pm PST.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Expectations are high, Don't disappoint us, SPD.


----------



## PDF

I like to move it, move it!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Arsalan

JamD said:


> Coincidence? I think not.
> View attachment 708556
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/hydro/b_securite/20210116SEC%20020.txt


Sir the the NOTAM you share above is from *Oman*. Plus for a ballistic missile test the whole flight path have to be included and not just the impact area. That is how it have been in the past at least!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JamD

Arsalan said:


> Sir the the NOTAM you share above is from *Oman*. Plus for a ballistic missile test the whole flight path have to be included and not just the impact area. That is how it have been in the past at least!


Well the impact point is in Omani waters. It's too much of a coincidence to see the same exact area in the NOTAM and and the NAVAREA warning. I also vividly remember ballistic missile test for which the entire patch of sea was not blocked off. However, my memory can be mistaken. Furthermore, the documents that I have provided to you are ample evidence to me that this is a geniune closure or airpsace and seas for a test. Yes we don't have a navarea warning that clearly points to a test but we have seen several pieces of evidence that point to the fact. I choose to believe this as geniune so let's agree to disagree.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ghessan

JamD said:


> FYI the NOTAM lists the times from 0700-1030 UTC. This translates to noon to 330 pm PST.



it is 3:43 pm and everything is normal at Flightradar


----------



## arjunk

Ghessan said:


> it is 3:43 pm and everything is normal at Flightradar


They have to review the video, trim it, sanitise it of sensitive info, reduce the resolution and post it. Give them some time.

...I have the fly swatter ready....


----------



## Ghessan

arjunk said:


> They have to review the video, trim it, sanitise it of sensitive info, reduce the resolution and post it. Give them some time.
> 
> ...I have the fly swatter ready....



don't do this, what if it catches few arbanein


----------



## Arsalan

JamD said:


> Well the impact point is in Omani waters. It's too much of a coincidence to see the same exact area in the NOTAM and and the NAVAREA warning. I also vividly remember ballistic missile test for which the entire patch of sea was not blocked off. However, my memory can be mistaken. Furthermore, the documents that I have provided to you are ample evidence to me that this is a geniune closure or airpsace and seas for a test. Yes we don't have a navarea warning that clearly points to a test but we have seen several pieces of evidence that point to the fact. I choose to believe this as geniune so let's agree to disagree.


Oh i am ok with the disagreement brother. Just stated my reasons for the disagreement. I will be happy if i am wrong and we do test a new missile or even an MIRV capable Ababeel or anything for that matter 

My point was only that for a ballistic missiles, PREVIOUSLY there always have been a Nav Area warning issued from navy and it would always give coordinates of the whole flight path. Right now the CAA notice is one thing that confirms that some air routes AROUND the speculated test path are to be closed (over land only, nothing about the routes over sea that comes in projected flight path of the missile or am i missing something?) But the absence of a corresponding NOTAM from NavArea IX command makes things doubtful. Anyway, its just 2, 3 days and we will get (hopefully a test) in 48-72 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARMalik

Looks like the test has been done of a MIRV missile few minutes ago !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Arsalan said:


> Oh i am ok with the disagreement brother. Just stated my reasons for the disagreement. I will be happy if i am wrong and we do test a new missile or even an MIRV capable Ababeel or anything for that matter
> 
> My point was only that for a ballistic missiles, PREVIOUSLY there always have been a Nav Area warning issued from navy and it would always give coordinates of the whole flight path. Right now the CAA notice is one thing that confirms that some air routes AROUND the speculated test path are to be closed (over land only, nothing about the routes over sea that comes in projected flight path of the missile or am i missing something?) But the absence of a corresponding NOTAM from NavArea IX command makes things doubtful. Anyway, its just 2, 3 days and we will get (hopefully a test) in 48-72 hours.


Ok @JamD it seems like a test was conducted! Should remember that no Nav Area warning was issued for this and only a NOTAM for splash zone was issued. Must keep an eye on these too in the future. This proves that it is a possibility that not all coordinates to cover whole flight path are necessarily included in NOTAM. 👍

NOTE: Let us please note use this thread to discuss the test. There is already a thread running for that purpose and also will move this discussion of last two pages to a dedicated thread that was discussing this particular thread in a day or two. We need to keep this only to share NOTAM so everyone can keep tabs on possible tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NAS & GOA

NAS & GOA said:


> The politico-military environment is ripe to impose deterrence...
> Ababeel seems to be a weapon of choice


----------



## Tomcats

Arsalan said:


> Ok @JamD it seems like a test was conducted! Should remember that no Nav Area warning was issued for this and only a NOTAM for splash zone was issued. Must keep an eye on these too in the future. This proves that it is a possibility that not all coordinates to cover whole flight path are necessarily included in NOTAM. 👍
> 
> NOTE: Let us please note use this thread to discuss the test. There is already a thread running for that purpose and also will move this discussion of last two pages to a dedicated thread that was discussing this particular thread in a day or two. We need to keep this only to share NOTAM so everyone can keep tabs on possible tests.


Well i hope this also proves that Detresfa is a pretty reliable source, especially since he was the first one to communicate this information all while everyone doubted him even after further evidence came up to reinforce his claim.


----------



## Salza

Last known Ababeel test was conducted on Jan 24, 2017 and it was officially announced at 3.49 pm PKST.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

ARMalik said:


> Looks like the test has been done of a MIRV missile few minutes ago !!




Any info?


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351856576848658434


----------



## farok84

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351863941337591808

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kursed

That does not seem like a user-test? So something changed in the system?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

Taimoor Khan said:


> Any info?



Nothing specific but that it is Shaheen-3 with the same range as before. So not sure what has changed.


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Buhahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhaahhahaha


----------



## TsAr

PDF said:


> Perhaps we do training launches of multiple and different missiles.
> India recently carried a series of missile tests in a very short span of time.
> Pakistan might want to steal the limelight back.
> 
> Imagine us launching Ababeel, Shaheen 1-A, Nasr (extended ranger), maybe test launch Shaheen 2-A (improved version of Shaheen 2), Baburs and Raad 2, all in a single day!
> 
> P.S: Keep imagining above as it's a fantasy.
> 
> We will hear something in the afternoon or evening about the tests, must be done or happening right now during the typical working hours.


Training launches, software and hardware upgrades, new parameters testing etc.


----------



## GriffinsRule

JamD said:


> "SPD Activity 19th and 20th Jan 0700 to 1030 UTC". The length of the corridor is roughly 2200 km.
> 
> View attachment 707305
> 
> 
> 
> The warning in this thread (https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/paki...test-in-the-arabian-sea-1-13-21.697944/page-6) is accurate. I have seen other documents that are not for open forum.


What does FIR stand for here and why is the alternate route going to India or Afghanistan?


----------



## JamD

GriffinsRule said:


> What does FIR stand for here and why is the alternate route going to India or Afghanistan?











Flight information region - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Those are alternate routes for flyovers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Pakistan successfully test fired 290 km j
Ghaznavi missile


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356969507437305856

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SD 10

Basel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356969507437305856


LOLZ


----------



## Tomcats

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386958619787235328

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Any update about Tests?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Tomcats said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386958619787235328



I had no idea this event was about to unfold. Torpedo sounds interesting


----------



## Aesterix



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

*NOTAM*
(A0867/22 NOTAMR A0785/22
Q) OPKR/QRRCA/IV/BO/W/000/260/2522N06632E010
A) OPKR
B) 2210311123 C) 2211301600
D) *FM 31ST OCT TO 30TH NOV*
BTN *0130-0900 AND 1300-1600*
E) ARMY PROOF RANGE SONMIANI WILL REMAIN ACT WI COORD:
252216N 0663847E
251030N 0664524E
251011N 0664355E
252039N 0663242E
F) GND G) FL260 )

*NAVAREA IX Warnings*

281500 UTC OCT 2022

NAVAREA IX (.) 436/22 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.)
CHARTS PAK 33, 57 (INT 751), BA 38 AND 707

2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CARRY OUT* SURFACE, ANTI AIRCRAFT
AND DEPTH CHARGE LIVE FIRING PRACTICE BETWEEN 0400 TO
1700 *UTC FROM 31 OCT, *01-04, 07-11, 14-18, 21-25 AND
28-30 NOV 22 *IN FOLLOWING AREAS:

A.

24-19.00N 066-58.00E
24-00.00N 066-39.00E
24-11.00N 066-27.00E
24-24.30N 066-42.00E

B.

24-36.02N 063-15.03E
24-36.02N 062-30.03E
24-21.02N 062-30.03E
24-21.02N 063-15.03E

C.

24-36.02N 062-30.03E
24-36.02N 061-45.03E
24-21.02N 061-45.03E
24-21.02N 062-30.03E

D. DEPTH CHARGE FIRING AREA

24-16.18N 066-20.50E
24-22.00N 066-27.00E
24-16.30N 066-33.00E
24-10.30N 066-27.00E

3. VESSELS ARE REQUESTED TO KEEP CLEAR OF ASSIGNED
DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 301800 UTC NOV 22

311500 UTC OCT 2022

NAVAREA IX (.) 441/22 (.) PAKISTAN (.) ORMARA (.)
CHARTS PAK 24, 33, 57 (INT 751), BA 38 AND 707

2. * LIVE AMMUNITION FIRING PRACTICE SCHEDULED ON
03 AND 04 NOV 22 FROM 0300-1000* UTC IN AREA
BOUNDED BY:

25-12.00N 064-30.00E
25-12.00N 064-48.00E
25-00.00N 064-48.00E
25-00.00N 064-30.00E

3. MARINERS CAUTIONED

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 041200 UTC NOV 22


----------



## Tomcats

Forgot to post this, happened a couple days ago.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585169227639853057


----------



## PDF

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587779414754050048


Tomcats said:


> Forgot to post this, happened a couple days ago.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585169227639853057


Naval Exercise with UAE Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NooriNuth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608886526511054850


----------



## NooriNuth

I can only find this NOTAM.










https://caapakistan.com.pk/upload/Notams/A1034-22.txt


----------



## Tomcats

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608944977266249729


----------



## Riz

phir koi purana khassi missile na chala daina , kan pak gay sun sun kar

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## NooriNuth

Tomcats said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608944977266249729


All those twitter handles are regurgitating the same post created by an Indian.
There no such NOTAM. Or I couldn't find any.


----------



## Bratva

Riz said:


> phir koi purana khassi missile na chala daina , kan pak gay sun sun kar




P-282 Missile or Shaheen-II Missile 

But Most Probably P-282 ASBM

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Horse_Rider

Bratva said:


> P-282 Missile or Shaheen-II Missile
> 
> But Most Probably P-282 ASBM



If the NOTAM is accurate, I was expecting it. We'll more than likely test surface to surface or anti-ship missiles as a result of Indian's testing their Brahmos ER. We should hopefully see a test of supersonic missile to respond to Indian tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomcats

NooriNuth said:


> All those twitter handles are regurgitating the same post created by an Indian.
> There no such NOTAM. Or I couldn't find any.


Erm no, Damien is a verified individual who doesn't like to pull things from his behind. Regarding the NOTAM I'm confident that it's legitimate and it coincides with the current season of Missile tests starting so nothing out of the ordinary here.


----------



## PDF

(A1034/22 NOTAMN
Q) OPKR/QRRCA/IV/BO/W/000/260/2522N06632E010
A) OPKR
B) 2301010130 C) 2301311600
D) FM 01-31 JAN
BTN 0130-0900 AND 1300-1600
E) ARMY PROOF RANGE SONMIANI WILL REMAIN ACT WI COORD:
252216N 0663847E
251030N 0664524E
251011N 0664355E
252039N 0663242E
F) GND G) FL260)



SECURITE

291500 UTC DEC 2022

NAVAREA IX (.) 521/22 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.)
CHARTS PAK 33, 57 (INT 751), BA 38 AND 707

2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CONDUCT SURFACE, ANTI AIRCRAFT AND
DEPTH CHARGE LIVE FIRING PRACTICE BETWEEN 0400 TO 1700 UTC
FROM 02-06, 09-13, 16-20, 23-27 AND 30-31 JAN 23 IN
FOLLOWING AREAS:

A.

24-19.00N 066-58.00E
24-00.00N 066-39.00E
24-11.00N 066-27.00E
24-24.30N 066-42.00E

B.

24-36.02N 063-15.03E
24-36.02N 062-30.03E
24-21.02N 062-30.03E
24-21.02N 063-15.03E

C.

24-36.02N 062-30.03E
24-36.02N 061-45.03E
24-21.02N 061-45.03E
24-21.02N 062-30.03E

D. DEPTH CHARGE FIRING AREA

24-16.18N 066-20.50E
24-22.00N 066-27.00E
24-16.30N 066-33.00E
24-10.30N 066-27.00E

3. MARINERS CAUTIONED

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 311800 UTC JAN 23
[These coordinates are same as in previous PN excercises)



NooriNuth said:


> There no such NOTAM. Or I couldn't find any.


(C0197/22 NOTAMN
Q) OPKR/QARLC/IV/NBO/E/000/999/2425N06555E100
A) OPKR
B) 2301050515 C) 2301060815
D) JAN 05-06 0515-0815
E) FLW RTE SEGMENTS OF DOM ATS RTE WI KARACHI FIR
WILL NOT BE AVBL FM GND TO UNL DUE OPR REASONS:
DOM ATS RTE RTE SEGMENT
============ ============
J117/J167/J215 KC-PUNEL
J218 DOSTI-KC
J120/J170/J219 LOTAT-KC
ALTERNATE ATS ROUTE
-------------------
1) DOSTI DCT 2605N06651E DCT BADUL J112 KC AND VICE VERSA
2) KC J112 BADUL DCT 2605N06651E DCT PARET AND VICE VERSA.
F) GND G) UNL)


----------



## NooriNuth

PDF said:


> (A1034/22 NOTAMN
> Q) OPKR/QRRCA/IV/BO/W/000/260/2522N06632E010
> A) OPKR
> B) 2301010130 C) 2301311600
> D) FM 01-31 JAN
> BTN 0130-0900 AND 1300-1600
> E) ARMY PROOF RANGE SONMIANI WILL REMAIN ACT WI COORD:
> 252216N 0663847E
> 251030N 0664524E
> 251011N 0664355E
> 252039N 0663242E
> F) GND G) FL260)
> 
> 
> 
> SECURITE
> 
> 291500 UTC DEC 2022
> 
> NAVAREA IX (.) 521/22 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.)
> CHARTS PAK 33, 57 (INT 751), BA 38 AND 707
> 
> 2. NAVAL SHIPS WILL CONDUCT SURFACE, ANTI AIRCRAFT AND
> DEPTH CHARGE LIVE FIRING PRACTICE BETWEEN 0400 TO 1700 UTC
> FROM 02-06, 09-13, 16-20, 23-27 AND 30-31 JAN 23 IN
> FOLLOWING AREAS:
> 
> A.
> 
> 24-19.00N 066-58.00E
> 24-00.00N 066-39.00E
> 24-11.00N 066-27.00E
> 24-24.30N 066-42.00E
> 
> B.
> 
> 24-36.02N 063-15.03E
> 24-36.02N 062-30.03E
> 24-21.02N 062-30.03E
> 24-21.02N 063-15.03E
> 
> C.
> 
> 24-36.02N 062-30.03E
> 24-36.02N 061-45.03E
> 24-21.02N 061-45.03E
> 24-21.02N 062-30.03E
> 
> D. DEPTH CHARGE FIRING AREA
> 
> 24-16.18N 066-20.50E
> 24-22.00N 066-27.00E
> 24-16.30N 066-33.00E
> 24-10.30N 066-27.00E
> 
> 3. MARINERS CAUTIONED
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 311800 UTC JAN 23
> [These coordinates are same as in previous PN excercises)
> 
> 
> (C0197/22 NOTAMN
> Q) OPKR/QARLC/IV/NBO/E/000/999/2425N06555E100
> A) OPKR
> B) 2301050515 C) 2301060815
> D) JAN 05-06 0515-0815
> E) FLW RTE SEGMENTS OF DOM ATS RTE WI KARACHI FIR
> WILL NOT BE AVBL FM GND TO UNL DUE OPR REASONS:
> DOM ATS RTE RTE SEGMENT
> ============ ============
> J117/J167/J215 KC-PUNEL
> J218 DOSTI-KC
> J120/J170/J219 LOTAT-KC
> ALTERNATE ATS ROUTE
> -------------------
> 1) DOSTI DCT 2605N06651E DCT BADUL J112 KC AND VICE VERSA
> 2) KC J112 BADUL DCT 2605N06651E DCT PARET AND VICE VERSA.
> F) GND G) UNL)


Where did you find this?
I checked both CAA and NAVAREA websites, couldn't find this.


----------



## PDF

NooriNuth said:


> Where did you find this?
> I checked both CAA and NAVAREA websites, couldn't find this.


 


Try Again​ by William Edward Hickson 
'T is a lesson you should heed,
Try, try again;
If at first you don't succeed,
Try, try again;
Then your courage should appear,
For, if you will persevere,
You will conquer, never fear;
Try, try again.

Once or twice though you should fail,
Try, try again;
If you would at last prevail,
Try, try again;
If we strive, 'tis no disgrace
Though we do not win the race;
What should you do in the case?
Try, try again.

If you find your task is hard,
Try, try again;
Time will bring you your reward,
Try, try again.
All that other folks can do,
Why, with patience, should not you?
Only keep this rule in view:
Try, try again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------

